# Dopo 4 anni..



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

..sento ancora il bisogno di buttare fuori e non potrei farlo in un posto diverso da questo
Per ragioni che non spiego io e il mio ex amante ricominceremo a frequentarci quasi quotidianamente. 
Ora, mi sta montando l’ansia, in realtà in queste notti dormo poco e mi aiuto con qualcosa per prendere sonno.
Non so cosa mi preoccupa. In realtà credo la possibilità di stare male di nuovo. Io e lui a parte quei 9 mesi di assoluto silenzio forzato ci siamo scritti e visti ogni tanto. Mai soli o comunque soli in luoghi frequentati da altri. Dopo la famosa mail di cui avevo parlato abbiamo sempre  cercato di comportarci da amici ma la tensione tra noi è comunque forte. La faccina nel messaggio o lo sguardo davanti a una battuta tra amici lascia intendere che poco è cambiato.
Rivivere questa quotidianità mi preoccupa, non perché penso che possa ricominciare qualcosa, questo è impossibile, ma perché non voglio ricominciare a pensare a quello che è stato, a quello che avrebbe potuto essere a quello che abbiamo dovuto forzatamente interrompere.
Partendo dal presupposto che non ho modo di evitare questa frequentazione non so davvero come evitarmi danni. Non ho proprio voglia di ricominciare con attacchi d’ansia e quant’altro. 
Che palle!!!


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

La tua preoccupazione attuale è la possibilità di stare nuovamente male?
Non fasciarti la testa prima del tempo...altrimenti l'ansia comincia prima del previsto e in maniera non giustificata.
La possibilità c'è, ma secondo me dovresti ragionarci quando sarà...e non è nemmeno detto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ..sento ancora il bisogno di buttare fuori e non potrei farlo in un posto diverso da questo
> Per ragioni che non spiego io e il mio ex amante ricominceremo a frequentarci quasi quotidianamente.
> Ora, mi sta montando l’ansia, in realtà in queste notti dormo poco e mi aiuto con qualcosa per prendere sonno.
> Non so cosa mi preoccupa. In realtà credo la possibilità di stare male di nuovo. Io e lui a parte quei 9 mesi di assoluto silenzio forzato ci siamo scritti e visti ogni tanto. Mai soli o comunque soli in luoghi frequentati da altri. Dopo la famosa mail di cui avevo parlato abbiamo sempre cercato di comportarci da amici ma la tensione tra noi è comunque forte. La faccina nel messaggio o lo sguardo davanti a una battuta tra amici lascia intendere che poco è cambiato.
> ...


Non so che dirti. Qualcosa non capisco ma non è tanto importante: l'importante è che tu sia in questa situazione e la tema. Se cominci a stare male io ti consiglio di dirlo a lui, visto che l'hai sempre descritto come uomo molto intelligente, in modo che faccia il possibile per ridurre il tuo disagio. Niente faccine o occhiatine, ad esempio. Ma il resto è nella tua testa, credo. E forse non solo lì. 
...
Se vuoi, sono qui.


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2014)

Stai tranquilla vedrai che andrà tutto bene. Parla con lui se qualcosa ti turba.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so che dirti. Qualcosa non capisco ma non è tanto importante: l'importante è che tu sia in questa situazione e la tema. Se cominci a stare male io ti consiglio di dirlo a lui, visto che l'hai sempre descritto come uomo molto intelligente, in modo che faccia il possibile per ridurre il tuo disagio. Niente faccine o occhiatine, ad esempio. *Ma il resto è nella tua testa, credo*. E forse non solo lì.
> ...
> Se vuoi, sono qui.


:up:

Grazie


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

sono contenta che stia bene


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ..sento ancora il bisogno di buttare fuori e non potrei farlo in un posto diverso da questo
> Per ragioni che non spiego io e il mio ex amante ricominceremo a frequentarci quasi quotidianamente.
> Ora, mi sta montando l’ansia, in realtà in queste notti dormo poco e mi aiuto con qualcosa per prendere sonno.
> Non so cosa mi preoccupa. In realtà credo la possibilità di stare male di nuovo. Io e lui a parte quei 9 mesi di assoluto silenzio forzato ci siamo scritti e visti ogni tanto. Mai soli o comunque soli in luoghi frequentati da altri. Dopo la famosa mail di cui avevo parlato abbiamo sempre  cercato di comportarci da amici ma la tensione tra noi è comunque forte. La faccina nel messaggio o lo sguardo davanti a una battuta tra amici lascia intendere che poco è cambiato.
> ...


inizia a vedere come va in questo nuovo quotidiano che ti attende magari ti stai fasciando la,testa prima di averla rotta, se poi verifichi che ne risentì molto parlane con lui, mettete dei paletti, stabilite i termini del vostro nuovo rapporto diverso da quello passato, tanto solo dialogando si possono superare difficoltà e timori, in bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## Calipso (25 Agosto 2014)

Ti capisco bene....a me capiterà a breve qualcosa di simile che grazie al cielo non sarà quotidiano... 
Concordo con chi ti ha consigliato di parlargliene... Chi meglio di lui potrebbe capirti?

Un abbraccio stretto

Cal


----------



## disincantata (25 Agosto 2014)

Dal momento che a parte quei brutti nove mesi non avete mai smesso di vedervi.....fingi non sia diverso da prima.

 Cosa cambia vederlo una volta alla settimana o tutti i giorni. ...è sempre lui.

parlatene e chiaritevi se necessario poi una bella pietra sopra.....ma ho l'impressione che vorresti altro.

Auguri.


----------



## tullio (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non perché penso che possa ricominciare qualcosa, questo è impossibile, ma perché non voglio ricominciare a pensare a quello che è stato, a quello che avrebbe potuto essere a quello che abbiamo dovuto forzatamente interrompere.


E' posibile che sbagli ma...non è che comunque, in questi anni, hai continuamente pensato a ciò che è stato, a ciò che avrebbe potuto essere, a ciò che non è più?...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dal momento che a parte quei brutti nove mesi non avete mai smesso di vedervi.....fingi non sia diverso da prima.
> 
> Cosa cambia vederlo una volta alla settimana o tutti i giorni. ...è sempre lui.
> 
> ...


Intanto non lo vedevo una volta la é settimana ma forse al mese e cambia ti assicuro.
Quello che vorremmo o avremmo voluto non è realizzabile quindi la pietra sopra é già stata messa da un po


----------



## Diletta (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto non lo vedevo una volta la é settimana ma forse al mese e cambia ti assicuro.
> Quello che vorremmo o avremmo voluto non è realizzabile quindi la pietra sopra é già stata messa da un po



Penso che vederlo così assiduamente ti riaccenderà il cuore, cuore che non è mai stato spento per lui.
Credimi, mi dispiace per tuo marito.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> E' posibile che sbagli ma...non è che comunque, in questi anni, hai continuamente pensato a ciò che è stato, a ciò che avrebbe potuto essere, a ciò che non è più?...


A tratti certo che è successo


----------



## Apollonia (25 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che vederlo così assiduamente ti riaccenderà il cuore, cuore che non è mai stato spento per lui.
> Credimi, *mi dispiace per tuo marito*.


Anche a me.


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

certo, parlare con lui potrebbe aiutare. 
Forse scopri così, il perché ti viene l'ansia. 

Hai timore in fondo ... che un qualcosa possa far insospettire?
O è solo una parte della tua coscienza che ti sta parlando?

Prova a scoprirlo ... per sapere con che fantasma hai a che fare ...


Un abbraccio ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che vederlo così assiduamente ti riaccenderà il cuore, cuore che non è mai stato spento per lui.
> Credimi, mi dispiace per tuo marito.


anche a me.
Parlare al coniuge su come stanno le cose mai eh?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, parlare con lui potrebbe aiutare.
> Forse scopri così, il perché ti viene l'ansia.
> ...


Grazie Sienne.
Non sono minimamente preoccupata per i sospetto. 
L'ansia è per i ricordi che riaffiorano. In questi anni sono riuscita a staccarmi dal ricordo e a vivere in momenti con lui più serenamente. 
Non voglio tornare a star male. Per quale motivo non lo so.
I sensi di colpa verso la moglie che ora è sempre presente e con quale ho buoni rapporti. Anche questo rende tutto più difficile


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> anche a me.
> Parlare al coniuge su come stanno le cose mai eh?


Esattamente il consiglio che mi davi quando parlavamo insieme o quando accendevo le candele per lui e mi dicevi che magari un giorno potevo tornare con lui. O quando mi dicevi che era un uomo in gamba e non toglievo nulla alla mia famiglia.

Ma vai a cagare va


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> anche a me.
> Parlare al coniuge su come stanno le cose mai eh?


Sei veramente falso come giuda.


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che vederlo così assiduamente ti riaccenderà il cuore, cuore che non è mai stato spento per lui.
> Credimi, mi dispiace per tuo marito.


A me dispiace più per lei che sicuramente non vive bene questo prossimo futuro...perché un conto è vedere una persona ogni tot, un conto è vederla ogni giorno...
Per fortuna o purtroppo ci sono persone che ti entrano dentro in una maniera molto forte...senza che questo scalfisca tutto il resto.
Se io dovessi vedere il mio ex amante tutti i giorni avrei gli stessi timori...
E se il marito non sa niente è un bene...in certi casi è veramente un bene.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esattamente il consiglio che mi davi quando parlavamo insieme o quando accendevo le candele per lui e mi dicevi che magari un giorno potevo tornare con lui. O quando mi dicevi che era un uomo in gamba e non toglievo nulla alla mia famiglia.
> 
> Ma vai a cagare va


I contesti erano diversi.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me dispiace più per lei che sicuramente non vive bene questo prossimo futuro...perché un conto è vedere una persona ogni tot, un conto è vederla ogni giorno...
> Per fortuna o purtroppo ci sono persone che ti entrano dentro in una maniera molto forte...senza che questo scalfisca tutto il resto.
> Se io dovessi vedere il mio ex amante tutti i giorni avrei gli stessi timori...
> E se il marito non sa niente è un bene...in certi casi è veramente un bene.


Come sempre 

Ma capisco benissimo la posizione di Apolonnia, meno Diletta ma ha tutto il diritto di pensarla cosí


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I contesti erano diversi.


Certo. Li ti faceva comodo fare l'amicone ora ti fa comodo fare l'amicone di qualcun altra


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Li ti faceva comodo fare l'amicone ora ti fa comodo fare l'amicone di qualcun altra


No intendevo i rapporti con lui
e la situazione con tuo marito.


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come sempre
> 
> Ma capisco benissimo la posizione di Apolonnia, meno Diletta ma ha tutto il diritto di pensarla cosí


Capisco anche io sia chiaro! Ci mancherebbe pure! 
Solo che mi rendo conto che per quanto un tradimento sia sempre tradimento le storie sono sempre profondamente diverse.


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2014)

Farfie cara, credo che tu ti stia creando dell'ansia inutile... quello che è passato è passato e ora vivrete una fase diversa della vostra conoscenza.
Quoto Sbri e Simy che ti dicono di condividere con lui questi tuoi timori...


----------



## Apollonia (25 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me dispiace più per lei che sicuramente non vive bene questo prossimo futuro...perché un conto è vedere una persona ogni tot, un conto è vederla ogni giorno...
> Per fortuna o purtroppo ci sono persone che ti entrano dentro in una maniera molto forte...*senza che questo scalfisca tutto il resto.*
> Se io dovessi vedere il mio ex amante tutti i giorni avrei gli stessi timori...
> E se il marito non sa niente è un bene...in certi casi è veramente un bene.


A questo non credo. Anche solo il pensiero scalfisce.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come sempre
> 
> *Ma capisco benissimo la posizione di Apolonnia*, meno Diletta ma ha tutto il diritto di pensarla cosí


Grazie!


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> A questo non credo. Anche solo il pensiero scalfisce.


Non ne sono del tutto convinta, ma è un mio pensiero...


----------



## tullio (25 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Credimi, mi dispiace per tuo marito.


Ma il marito sa di questo cambiamento nella condizione delle frequenze?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ..sento ancora il bisogno di buttare fuori e non potrei farlo in un posto diverso da questo
> Per ragioni che non spiego io e il mio ex amante ricominceremo a frequentarci quasi quotidianamente.
> Ora, mi sta montando l’ansia, in realtà in queste notti dormo poco e mi aiuto con qualcosa per prendere sonno.
> Non so cosa mi preoccupa. In realtà credo la possibilità di stare male di nuovo. Io e lui a parte quei 9 mesi di assoluto silenzio forzato ci siamo scritti e visti ogni tanto. Mai soli o comunque soli in luoghi frequentati da altri. Dopo la famosa mail di cui avevo parlato abbiamo sempre  cercato di comportarci da amici ma la tensione tra noi è comunque forte. La faccina nel messaggio o lo sguardo davanti a una battuta tra amici lascia intendere che poco è cambiato.
> ...



ma sarà inevitabile 
ci penserai: e se all'inizio sentirai riaprirsi una ferita, io credo e SO (perché ti conosco) che troverai il percorso giusto per trasformare quei ricordi in un rapporto attuale ugualmente appagante.


----------



## disincantata (25 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ma il marito sa di questo cambiamento nella condizione delle frequenze?


Che importanza ha se lui non sa niente di quello che c'è stato?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ma il marito sa di questo cambiamento nella condizione delle frequenze?


Mio marito non sa del tradimento


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sarà inevitabile
> ci penserai: e se all'inizio sentirai riaprirsi una ferita, io credo e SO (perché ti conosco) che troverai il percorso giusto per trasformare quei ricordi in un rapporto attuale ugualmente appagante.


Grazie e mi scuso con te e Clem se non ve ne ho parlato in privato prima. So che mi siete sempre vicine per questa avevo bisogno di altri pareri.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2014)

Per me (come hanno detto molti) il non detto favorisce la comunicazione non verbale che è più emotivamente coinvolgente della verbale, nel bene e nel male.
Intendo che è naturale aver paura di soffrire ma in quella sofferenza vi sono altre emozioni di intesa, complicità e attrazione che fanno piacere.
Quindi è normale sentirsi timorose in modo complesso e confuso.
Per me puoi neutralizzare le emozioni chiarendo un patto, come è stato detto, che elimini sguardi d'intesa ma che punti alla linearità.
Il problema è riuscirci. Il dolore è doloroso ma il piacere è piacevole.
E, ripeto per me, il piacere di un'intesa segreta è altissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me (come hanno detto molti) il non detto favorisce la comunicazione non verbale che è più emotivamente coinvolgente della verbale, nel bene e nel male.
> Intendo che è naturale aver paura di soffrire ma in quella sofferenza vi sono altre emozioni di intesa, complicità e attrazione che fanno piacere.
> Quindi è normale sentirsi timorose in modo complesso e confuso.
> Per me puoi neutralizzare le emozioni chiarendo un patto, come è stato detto, che elimini sguardi d'intesa ma che punti alla linearità.
> ...


Quoto tutto
Certo che mi fa piacere sapere che per lui nulla è cambiato ma se da una parte è positivo gratificante e corrisposto dall'altra mi ricorda quello
che abbiamo passato su piani molto diversi e boh...mi prende l'angoscia.
Sopportatemi..


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> Certo che mi fa piacere sapere che per lui nulla è cambiato ma se da una parte è positivo gratificante e corrisposto dall'altra mi ricorda quello
> che abbiamo passato su piani molto diversi e boh...mi prende l'angoscia.
> Sopportatemi..


Destrutturare e ristrutturare modalità relazionali è difficile e doloroso.
Forse più doloroso di tenersi quel che c'è.
Io me lo terrei.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

dopo aver passato quello che ha passato penso che avrà rivalutato la sua famiglia lasciando uno spazio tenero per la vostra storia.
dovresti cercare di fare la stessa cosa


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dopo aver passato quello che ha passato penso che avrà rivalutato la sua famiglia lasciando uno spazio tenero per la vostra storia.
> dovresti cercare di fare la stessa cosa


È quello che faccio. Tra i due comunque sono più io di lui che tiene "le distanze"
Credo che per lui sia ancora importante sentirsi l'uomo che era.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È quello che faccio. Tra i due comunque sono più io di lui che tiene "le distanze"
> Credo che *per lui sia ancora importante sentirsi l'uomo che era*.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È quello che faccio. Tra i due comunque *sono più io di lui che tiene "le distanze"*
> Credo che per lui *sia ancora importante sentirsi l'uomo che era.*


mi spiace per sua moglie


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come sempre
> 
> Ma capisco benissimo la posizione di Apolonnia, meno Diletta ma ha tutto il diritto di pensarla cosí




Sì, lo penso e lo confermo...sapere che nel tuo cuore alberga ancora lui non fa che intristirmi.
Ma anche per te e per tuo marito, sia che ne sia all'oscuro (come lo è) sia che lo sappia. 
Perché non capisci la mia posizione?
Stiamo parlando di sentimenti, almeno questo è ciò che ho capito...


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

boh io farei finta che sia un'altra persona (che poi dopo anni forse un po' lo è davvero)


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, lo penso e lo confermo...sapere che nel tuo cuore alberga ancora lui non fa che intristirmi.
> Ma anche per te e per tuo marito, sia che ne sia all'oscuro (come lo è) sia che lo sappia.
> Perché non capisci la mia posizione?
> Stiamo parlando di sentimenti, almeno questo è ciò che ho capito...


Il mio cuore è molto più con mio marito che con lui (scusa se non spiego i motivi)
Io sto pensando solo a me in questo momento e al terrore di ricadere in episodi seri di ansia.
Non lo capisco perchè da una che accetta che il marito usi le donne per soddisfare qualche suo bisogno, non accetto "mi spiace per tuo marito", mi verrebbe di risponderti che a me "spiace per te"


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio cuore è molto più con mio marito che con lui (scusa se non spiego i motivi)
> Io sto pensando solo a me in questo momento e al terrore di ricadere in episodi seri di ansia.
> Non lo capisco perchè da una che accetta che il marito usi le donne per soddisfare qualche suo bisogno, non accetto "mi spiace per tuo marito", mi verrebbe di risponderti che a me "spiace per te"



scusa ma mesi fa non avevi dato una sorta di scadenza alla situazione tra te e tuo marito?
o ricordo male?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma mesi fa non avevi dato una sorta di scadenza alla situazione tra te e tuo marito?
> o ricordo male?


Si vero. Poi sono accadute cose che riguardano lui che mi hanno fatto valutare l'insieme della situazione.
E ora sono serena così


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

comunque ,quest'uomo si è ripreso da una malattia e chissà la sofferenza , la paura e il tormento per tutta la famiglia e dovrebbe aver ristabilito tutte le priorità invece pensa "a sentirsi uomo?" .
cioè non ha perso il vizio; sarà intelligente ma è uno strazio per la moglie uno così
se non ha lui l'intelligenza di starti lontano applicala tu senza indugi e angosce ringraziando la vita per lui che è guarito e per te che lo hai avuto solo come amante
sarà intelligente ma è un egocentrico superficiale


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ,quest'uomo si è ripreso da una malattia e chissà la sofferenza , la paura e il tormento per tutta la famiglia e dovrebbe aver ristabilito tutte le priorità invece pensa "a sentirsi uomo?" .
> cioè non ha perso il vizio; sarà intelligente ma è uno strazio per la moglie uno così
> se non ha lui l'intelligenza di starti lontano applicala tu senza indugi e angosce ringraziando la vita per lui che è guarito e per te che lo hai avuto solo come amante
> sarà intelligente ma è un egocentrico superficiale


Le sue priorità non erano in discussione prima figurati se lo sono ora
Aull'egocentrico posso assolutamente darti ragione invece
Che lui mi stia lontano o meno è chiarissimo che nulla può accadere, che non inizierà nulla ecc ecc
So che non sono riuscita a spiegare quello che sento. Non c'entra con il sesso, l'attrazione (con questa convivo serenamente da sempre e non finirà mai per nessuno dei due).
io non ho pensato a lui ogni giorno, negli scorsi due anni ho passato giorni e settimane senza che il pensiero mi sfiorasse. Rivederlo mi fa rivivere il tutto senza poterlo vivere in realtà. E nel rivivere ci stanno anche quei mesi devastanti
Il mio è solo ed esclusivamente un discorso egoistico
Non mi sto preoccupando di come la vive lui.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le sue priorità non erano in discussione prima figurati se lo sono ora
> Aull'egocentrico posso assolutamente darti ragione invece
> Che lui mi stia lontano o meno è chiarissimo che nulla può accadere, che non inizierà nulla ecc ecc
> So che non sono riuscita a spiegare quello che sento. Non c'entra con il sesso, l'attrazione (con questa convivo serenamente da sempre e non finirà mai per nessuno dei due).
> ...


ma se lui non ti aiuta diventa più difficile, scusa


anche se è chiaro che deve partire tutto da te


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se lui non ti aiuta diventa più difficile, scusa


Vero
Ma io non voglio affrontare ocn lui certi discorsi. Ci siamo scritti mesi fa. Avevamo detto tutto quello che c'era da dire. Io credo che lui non abbia minimamente percepito il mio disagio e l'ultima cosa che voglio è che lo percepisca. ha e deve avere altro a cui pensare. Ho anche paura che fraintenda il mio disagio. 
so che sto sbagliando
Ma puoi chiedere a un uomo che ha passato quello ha passato di evitare di vivere di un ricordo bello che non potraà più vivere?
Sbaglio?


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> Ma io non voglio affrontare ocn lui certi discorsi. Ci siamo scritti mesi fa. Avevamo detto tutto quello che c'era da dire. *Io credo che lui non abbia minimamente percepito il mio disagio e l'ultima cosa che voglio è che lo percepisca*. ha e deve avere altro a cui pensare. Ho anche paura che fraintenda il mio disagio.
> so che sto sbagliando
> Ma puoi chiedere a un uomo che ha passato quello ha passato di evitare di vivere di un ricordo bello che non potraà più vivere?
> Sbaglio?


se è un egoista come penso l'idea non lo sfiora nemmeno e a dirla tutta credo che abbiate due tipi di ricordi diversi , tieni caro il tuo. a lui non devi chiedere nulla ma solo allontanarti piano piano


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> Ma io non voglio affrontare ocn lui certi discorsi. Ci siamo scritti mesi fa. Avevamo detto tutto quello che c'era da dire. Io credo che lui non abbia minimamente percepito il mio disagio e l'ultima cosa che voglio è che lo percepisca. ha e deve avere altro a cui pensare. Ho anche paura che fraintenda il mio disagio.
> so che sto sbagliando
> Ma puoi chiedere a un uomo che ha passato quello ha passato di evitare di* vivere di un ricordo bello* che non potraà più vivere?
> Sbaglio?



in che senso? lui ha ora una vita molto triste e gli rimangono solo i ricordi di bello?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> in che senso? lui ha ora una vita molto triste e gli rimangono solo i ricordi di bello?


Ecco. Perchè quello che non capisco è questa cosa per cui pare, pare, che lui adesso non abbia cose belle per cui vivere, oltre questo ricordo. Farfy, non mi fraintendere: non ti sto facendo una critica. Sto solo dicendo che forse tu stai vedendo la cosa in modo un po' falsato, estremo. Ha una famiglia, per cui può ringraziare ogni giorno il suo Dio di poter stare loro vicino. E immagino che lo faccia. E ha altri ricordi belli, sicuramente, perdonami, oltre la vostra storia.
Ricordi di cui tu magari non sai una cippa.
Fatti meno problemi per lui. Te lo dico con tutto l'affetto che ho per te. Ridimensiona la cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Perchè quello che non capisco è questa cosa per cui pare, pare, che lui adesso non abbia cose belle per cui vivere, oltre questo ricordo. Farfy, non mi fraintendere: non ti sto facendo una critica. Sto solo dicendo che forse tu stai vedendo la cosa in modo un po' falsato, estremo. Ha una famiglia, per cui può ringraziare ogni giorno il suo Dio di poter stare loro vicino. E immagino che lo faccia. E ha altri ricordi belli, sicuramente, perdonami, oltre la vostra storia.
> Ricordi di cui tu magari non sai una cippa.
> Fatti meno problemi per lui. Te lo dico con tutto l'affetto che ho per te. Ridimensiona la cosa.


no no scusa mi sono espressa male
Il solo ricordi era riferito alla nostra storia che non può essere altro ormai
Vive costantemente momenti belli, dalle vacanze con la sua famiglia, alle uscite con i suoi amici, ai momenti con i suoi figli.
La sua famiglia è la cosa più importante della sua vita


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> in che senso? lui ha ora una vita molto triste e gli rimangono solo i ricordi di bello?


Spiegato sotto
Scusate mi sono proprio espresso male


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Il mio cuore è molto più con mio marito che con lui *(scusa se non spiego i motivi)
> Io sto pensando solo a me in questo momento e al terrore di ricadere in episodi seri di ansia.
> Non lo capisco perchè da una che accetta che il marito usi le donne per soddisfare qualche suo bisogno, non accetto "mi spiace per tuo marito", mi verrebbe di risponderti che a me "spiace per te"




Scusa se insisto, ma nel cuore ci deve essere posto per uno e uno soltanto.
L'amore è unidirezionale.
Non dispiacerti per me...io so di essere amata, anche se in un modo diverso dal mio.
Ma penso che sia comunque amore.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Scusa se insisto, ma nel cuore ci deve essere posto per uno e uno soltanto*.
> L'amore è unidirezionale.
> Non dispiacerti per me...io so di essere amata, anche se in un modo diverso dal mio.
> Ma penso che sia comunque amore.



invece nei pantaloni no? 
Per il resto anche io so di amare mio marito in un modo diverso dal tuo probabilmente


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ,quest'uomo si è ripreso da una malattia e chissà la sofferenza , la paura e il tormento per tutta la famiglia e dovrebbe aver ristabilito tutte le priorità invece pensa "a sentirsi uomo?" .
> cioè non ha perso il vizio; sarà intelligente ma è uno strazio per la moglie uno così
> se non ha lui l'intelligenza di starti lontano applicala tu senza indugi e angosce ringraziando la vita per lui che è guarito e per te che lo hai avuto solo come amante
> sarà intelligente ma è un egocentrico superficiale


Mia nonna è andata a pettinarsi poco prima di morire.
Volersi sentire se stessi è di tutti.
Pensa se tu, per una malattia, mettessi 20kg, certamente la prima preoccupazione sarebbe guarire ma poi vorresti anche ritornare te stessa, perdendo quei chili che non ti fanno riconoscere e non sarebbe superficialità di volersi vedere figa, quando hai avuto la fortuna di uscire dalla malattia.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Io non vi capisco.
Recentemente sono stata a una cena di ex compagne di scuola e ognuna era se stessa. Quella superficiale lo era, quella infastidita dalla superficialità era uguale, quella provocatoria, quella mite ecc
Ognuno è sempre se stesso e si relazione con le stesse persone nel medesimo modo.
Può essere considerato anche un meccanismo di rigidità comportamentale e spesso anche controproducente ma esiste.
E' normale che due che sono stati amanti (e lo dico in senso lato, anche chi ha avuto una storia senza tradimenti) se si ritrova a stretto contatto non può fare a meno di ritrovare certe cose e dopo molti anni o dopo eventi traumatici è anche un modo di ritrovare parti di sé.
In questi meccanismi non c'entrano valutazioni morali, se non nella misura in cui c'erano entrate all'epoca.
A me sembra che, stranamente, tutti stiano rispondendo o svalutando il passato o facendo valutazioni morali che ora mi sembrano fuori luogo e soprattutto tempo.
Ora si ritrovano a stretto contatto e Farfalla ha paura del dolore. Come non capire che è comprensibile?
Per me il dolore si amplifica se se ne ha paura e lo s'immagina prima ancora di provarlo, mentre affrontarlo, anche comunicando qualcosa smonta questa costruzione che è un misto di realtà e di paura della realtà.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non vi capisco.
> Recentemente sono stata a una cena di ex compagne di scuola e ognuna era se stessa. Quella superficiale lo era, quella infastidita dalla superficialità era uguale, quella provocatoria, quella mite ecc
> Ognuno è sempre se stesso e si relazione con le stesse persone nel medesimo modo.
> Può essere considerato anche un meccanismo di rigidità comportamentale e spesso anche controproducente ma esiste.
> ...



veramente io le consigliavo di fingere che sia un'altra persona, appunto per evitare i ricordi
se lei riuscisse a parlargli come se fosse il panettiere, o l'idraulico, o quello che ti passa il piattello allo skilift, o il commercialista della Minerva, poi secondo me può darsi che questo piccolo inganno della mente le tolga l'ansia (che era la domanda di consigli, mi pare)


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiegato sotto
> Scusate mi sono proprio espresso male



ecco infatti quel vivere di ricordi faceva venire il dubbio
di solito si dice riguardo a persone alla "fine", o per scuoterle, nella versione negativa (non vivere di ricordi!)


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente io le consigliavo di fingere che sia un'altra persona, appunto per evitare i ricordi
> se lei riuscisse a parlargli come se fosse il panettiere, o l'idraulico, o quello che ti passa il piattello allo skilift, o il commercialista della Minerva, poi secondo me può darsi che questo piccolo inganno della mente le tolga l'ansia (che era la domanda di consigli, mi pare)


Intendi spezzare lo schema relazionale.
Facile a dirsi e molto meno a farsi.
A me non riesce. A me parte il cuore senza far nulla. Hai voglia a far finta di niente, dal panettiere non mi succede! rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sto pensando al mio panettiere che, poveretto, è tremendo e mi lancia occhiate interessate)!


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi spezzare lo schema relazionale.
> Facile a dirsi e molto meno a farsi.
> A me non riesce. A me parte il cuore senza far nulla. Hai voglia a far finta di niente, dal panettiere non mi succede! rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sto pensando al mio panettiere che, poveretto, è tremendo e mi lancia occhiate interessate)!


ma povero panettiere

non so se sia difficile, però ti dico che quando a me capita di incontrare qualcuno con cui ho avuto un'avventura, mica me lo immagino nudo:singleeye:, anzi gli parlo normalmente (lo so che detto così fa ridere)
e del resto anche se questo tizio è stato importante per lei (e non un'avventura), è anche vero che lei era ed è sposata


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

appena posso ti rileggo brunetta perché non ci ho capito una mazza


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ..sento ancora il bisogno di buttare fuori e non potrei farlo in un posto diverso da questo
> Per ragioni che non spiego io e il mio ex amante ricominceremo a frequentarci quasi quotidianamente.
> Ora, mi sta montando l’ansia, in realtà in queste notti dormo poco e mi aiuto con qualcosa per prendere sonno.
> Non so cosa mi preoccupa. In realtà credo la possibilità di stare male di nuovo. Io e lui a parte quei 9 mesi di assoluto silenzio forzato ci siamo scritti e visti ogni tanto. Mai soli o comunque soli in luoghi frequentati da altri. Dopo la famosa mail di cui avevo parlato abbiamo sempre cercato di comportarci da amici ma la tensione tra noi è comunque forte. La faccina nel messaggio o lo sguardo davanti a una battuta tra amici lascia intendere che poco è cambiato.
> ...


beh, che dirti.... personalmente non mi preoccuperei prima che il problema si presenti. Aspetta di vedere gli aspetti che prenderà questa cosa.

però mi sfugge il motivo per il quale vi rivedete


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

gas ha detto:


> beh, che dirti.... personalmente non mi preoccuperei prima che il problema si presenti. Aspetta di vedere gli aspetti che prenderà questa cosa.
> 
> però mi sfugge il motivo per il quale vi rivedete


Non l'ho scritto


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritto


infatti mi sfuggiva


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti mi sfuggiva


ciao Micetto


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Micetto


ma ciaooooo
era ora che rientrassi dalle luuunnnnnnngggghhhhe vacanze dove non avrai fatto un tubino


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Micetto


Questo é il mio 3D quindi un minimo di rispetto ed evitiamo di broccolare qui dentro. Chiaro ?  

PS non puoi broccolare nemmeno in altri 3D


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma ciaooooo
> era ora che rientrassi dalle luuunnnnnnngggghhhhe vacanze dove non avrai fatto un tubino


Idem come sopra


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma povero panettiere
> 
> non so se sia difficile, però ti dico che quando a me capita di incontrare qualcuno con cui ho avuto un'avventura, mica me lo immagino nudo:singleeye:, anzi gli parlo normalmente (lo so che detto così fa ridere)
> e del resto anche se questo tizio è stato importante per lei (e non un'avventura), è anche vero che lei era ed è sposata


Non c'è bisogno di immaginazione o di coltivarsi fantasie, basta la presenza.
Oh mica sta parlando di un'avventura ma di una persona importante con la quale non è finita né per esaurimento né per lite ma per cause di forza maggiore.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia nonna è andata a pettinarsi poco prima di morire.
> Volersi sentire se stessi è di tutti.
> Pensa se tu, per una malattia, mettessi 20kg, certamente la prima preoccupazione sarebbe guarire ma poi vorresti anche ritornare te stessa, perdendo quei chili che non ti fanno riconoscere e non sarebbe superficialità di volersi vedere figa, quando hai avuto la fortuna di uscire dalla malattia.


se avessi una malattia del genere i venti chili presi passerebbero decisamente in secondo piano credo anche una volta guarita.
le prime cose che apprezzerei sarebbero ancora di più la mia famiglia e le cose di tutti i giorni.poi , sicuramente piano piano vorrei riavere la mia forma ma stiamo comunque parlando di cose che a chi mi sta vicino certo non fanno male,anzi.
tua nonna la capisco benissimo ma è tutto un altro discorso


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

si spera che la malattia ti faccia capire che cosa veramente voglia dire essere un uomo e che la virilità non dipenda da avere altre donne oltre la moglie.moglie che ti è rimasta accanto patendo e soffrendo impaurita quanto te e dovresti aver perso la voglia di tradirla


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di immaginazione o di coltivarsi fantasie, basta la presenza.
> *Oh mica sta parlando di un'avventura ma di una persona importante *con la quale non è finita né per esaurimento né per lite ma per cause di forza maggiore.



ma infatti ho detto che non è come un'avventura, comunque secondo me si può provare lo stesso e vedere come va, e anche il marito è importante, anzi è più importante


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si spera che la malattia ti faccia capire che cosa veramente voglia dire essere un uomo e che la virilità non dipenda da avere altre donne oltre la moglie.moglie che ti è rimasta accanto patendo e soffrendo impaurita quanto te e dovresti aver perso la voglia di tradirla



Ma dove ho scritto che lui non è grato alla moglie? La moglie non è mai stata messa in discussione in importanza e lui sa di doverle la vita. E questo gliel'ho ribadito anche io più e più volte ammesso che gli fosse sfuggito.
Sua moglie veniva prima di tutto prima figurati ora.
Provo a spiegarti: se tu hai avuto con una persona basato sull'attrazione, sesso, fisicità e ti ritrovi vicino a lei sapendo che molto è cambiato forse ti viene normale cercare la conferma che per l'altra persona, nonostante tutto, nulla è cambiato perchè questo ti illude che anche tu non sei cambiato e ti rassicura. Cerchi di evitarti l'umiliazione che, essendo tu cambiato, l'altra persona non ti veda più in un certo modo
Ora dalla mia parte l'ultima cosa che voglio è che lui possa credere e pensare questo
Ma se gli do conferme (che non significa riniziare una relazione), am al conferma che non me ne frega un cazzo che lui non sia più esteticamente l'uomo che era,  riapro in me un capitolo che ho faticato a chiudere, e che non ho mai chiuso totalmente. Questo a me fa male.
Quindi posso evitare nel limite del possibile di frequentarlo ma non troppo (ieri ho bigiato e in ordine ho ricevuto una telefonato da lui, da me e da mio marito) e mi ritrovo tra due fuochi.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma *dove ho scritto che lui non è grato alla moglie? *La moglie non è mai stata messa in discussione in importanza e lui sa di doverle la vita. E questo gliel'ho ribadito anche io più e più volte ammesso che gli fosse sfuggito.
> Sua moglie veniva prima di tutto prima figurati ora.
> Provo a spiegarti: se tu hai avuto con una persona basato sull'attrazione, sesso, fisicità e ti ritrovi vicino a lei sapendo che molto è cambiato forse ti viene normale cercare la conferma che per l'altra persona, nonostante tutto, nulla è cambiato perchè questo ti illude che anche tu non sei cambiato e ti rassicura. Cerchi di evitarti l'umiliazione che, essendo tu cambiato, l'altra persona non ti veda più in un certo modo
> Ora dalla mia parte l'ultima cosa che voglio è che lui possa credere e pensare questo
> ...


ovviamente non lo hai scritto; sono io che prendo come mancanza di rispetto il fatto che lui non mantenga le distanze


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se avessi una malattia del genere i venti chili presi passerebbero decisamente in secondo piano credo anche una volta guarita.
> le prime cose che apprezzerei sarebbero ancora di più la mia famiglia e le cose di tutti i giorni.poi , sicuramente piano piano vorrei riavere la mia forma ma stiamo comunque parlando di cose che a chi mi sta vicino certo non fanno male,anzi.
> tua nonna la capisco benissimo ma è tutto un altro discorso





Minerva ha detto:


> si spera che la malattia ti faccia capire che cosa veramente voglia dire essere un uomo e che la virilità non dipenda da avere altre donne oltre la moglie.moglie che ti è rimasta accanto patendo e soffrendo impaurita quanto te e dovresti aver perso la voglia di tradirla


La sorella di una mia cara amica ha avuto un ictus, con coma e periodo di recupero di cui non ha memoria ecc. Beh è ingrassata e le dà un fastidio terribile perché lei ha sempre avuto un fisico invidiabile.
E so di altri casi.
Teoricamente l'aver superato un pericolo così grave dovrebbe dare la saggezza che auspichi ma in pratica non è così.
Anche perché se una persona acquisisse quella saggezza significherebbe che avrebbe sempre in mente l'idea della morte e della provvisorietà. Ma questa consapevolezza dovremmo averla tutti, sempre, senza bisogno di esserci andati vicini, perché tutti siamo condannati a morte.
Si vive rimuovendo questo pensiero se no anche io e te non saremmo qui a scrivere ma a urlare quanto amiamo a chi amiamo e allora, poveri figli!
In realtà "passata la tempesta" si torna a essere se stessi, completi, con le proprie debolezze.
Quando di arriva all'età per essere nonne si dovrebbero perdere certe fisime, invece non si perdono e si è contente se gli altri nonni ti dimostrano di trovarti piacente. E' cosa diversa dal volersi mostrare come adolescenti di cui dicevo altrove (nel thread di Stark) dialogando con Danny.
Proprio il sapere che non potrà più essere nulla come prima fa provare la nostalgia per quel che si era, indipendentemente da valutazioni morali o di riconoscenza per chi ti è stata accanto.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sorella di una mia cara amica ha avuto un ictus, con coma e periodo di recupero di cui non ha memoria ecc. Beh è ingrassata e le dà un fastidio terribile perché lei ha sempre avuto un fisico invidiabile.
> E so di altri casi.
> Teoricamente l'aver superato un pericolo così grave dovrebbe dare la saggezza che auspichi ma in pratica non è così.
> Anche perché se una persona acquisisse quella saggezza significherebbe che avrebbe sempre in mente l'idea della morte e della provvisorietà. Ma questa consapevolezza dovremmo averla tutti, sempre, senza bisogno di esserci andati vicini, perché tutti siamo condannati a morte.
> ...


tutto il tuo discorso si basa su nostalgie ben diverse l'una dall'altra .
comunque ho capito bene il tuo punto di vista


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dove ho scritto che lui non è grato alla moglie? La moglie non è mai stata messa in discussione in importanza e lui sa di doverle la vita. E questo gliel'ho ribadito anche io più e più volte ammesso che gli fosse sfuggito.
> Sua moglie veniva prima di tutto prima figurati ora.
> Provo a spiegarti: se tu hai avuto con una persona basato sull'attrazione, sesso, fisicità e ti ritrovi vicino a lei sapendo che molto è cambiato forse ti viene normale cercare la conferma che per l'altra persona, nonostante tutto, nulla è cambiato perchè questo ti illude che anche tu non sei cambiato e ti rassicura. Cerchi di evitarti l'umiliazione che, essendo tu cambiato, l'altra persona non ti veda più in un certo modo
> Ora dalla mia parte l'ultima cosa che voglio è che lui possa credere e pensare questo
> ...


ti sei telefonata da sola?
Ti sei risposta o hai trovato occupato e ti sei lasciata un messaggio?

(un abbraccio, dai che passa pure questa)


----------



## tullio (26 Agosto 2014)

Non conosco le premesse della situazione quindi quel che dico va preso con le pinze.
Dici, Farfalla, che non ti senti, per vari motivi, diaffrontare certi discorsi con questa persona e che non vorresti essere fraintesa. Ed anche che le tue preoccupazioni sono prevalentemente per ste stessa, egoistiche. 
Ecco, sulla prima questione nulla da dire, hai certo i tuoi motivi. Sulla seconda...questa persona per te ha significato molto e, chiaramente, significa molto anche ora. E non mi sembri, per il poco che risulta dal forum, persona con tali livelli di egoismo da pensare solo a te. 
Far finta di nulla, trattarlo come l'idraulico o il panettiere sarebbe falso, stonato, ipocrita ma soprattutto stonerebbe con quel che avete vissuto, con l'intensità della vostra vita, dei momenti che avete trascorso. E una falsa, superficiale, indifferenza si riverbererebbe sul passato falzando anche il ricordo, immagino bellissimo, di quei giorni. E questo vale anche per lui, sia o meno egocentrico. Del resto, egocentrico o no, mi pare chiaro che, tenendo a te, non desidererà in nessun modo produrti problemi.
Questo significa che non hai scelta e devi parlargli. Con il cuore in mano, facendo affidamento proprio sul suo affetto. Hai bisogno della sua amicizia, che ti aiuti a non star male o a disagio quando siete insieme. Hai bisogno di "normalità" per te e per la tua famiglia (e per la sua) e deve aiutarti a trovarla. Anche nei rapporti con la moglie di lui.
A parte che un discorso simile come minimo lo lusingherà, se, come immagino, è davvero una persona che ti vuole bene, capirà e farà il possibile. Ci saranno sorrisi, sguardi forse, ma nulla di più. Ma del resto c'è qualcosa che è solo vostro e riposa nel profondo del vostro cuore. Nessuno vuole distruggerlo o cancellarlo.
Se, per ipotesi assurda, fosse invece uno sciocco e fraintendesse grossolanamente le tue parole, almeno avresti la possibilità di non rispondere a messaggi, allusioni...
Coraggio ragazza, per quanto siano difficili questi momenti, sono anche questi i momenti che rendono la vita intensa e degna di esser vissuta. Ricorderai anche questi come giorni vissuti intensamente.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sei telefonata da sola?
> Ti sei risposta o hai trovato occupato e ti sei lasciata un messaggio?
> 
> (un abbraccio, dai che passa pure questa)


Da lei ahahag


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non conosco le premesse della situazione quindi quel che dico va preso con le pinze.
> Dici, Farfalla, che non ti senti, per vari motivi, diaffrontare certi discorsi con questa persona e che non vorresti essere fraintesa. Ed anche che le tue preoccupazioni sono prevalentemente per ste stessa, egoistiche.
> Ecco, sulla prima questione nulla da dire, hai certo i tuoi motivi. Sulla seconda...questa persona per te ha significato molto e, chiaramente, significa molto anche ora. E non mi sembri, per il poco che risulta dal forum, persona con tali livelli di egoismo da pensare solo a te.
> Far finta di nulla, trattarlo come l'idraulico o il panettiere sarebbe falso, stonato, ipocrita ma soprattutto stonerebbe con quel che avete vissuto, con l'intensità della vostra vita, dei momenti che avete trascorso. E una falsa, superficiale, indifferenza si riverbererebbe sul passato falzando anche il ricordo, immagino bellissimo, di quei giorni. E questo vale anche per lui, sia o meno egocentrico. Del resto, egocentrico o no, mi pare chiaro che, tenendo a te, non desidererà in nessun modo produrti problemi.
> ...


Grazie davvero
Mi hai commosso


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Coraggio ragazza, per quanto siano difficili questi momenti, *sono anche questi i momenti che rendono la vita intensa e degna di esser vissuta. Ricorderai anche questi come giorni vissuti intensamente*.



Hai commosso anche me!
Ma proprio per niente 
A me sembra soprattutto un elogio al tradimento e a quello che segue, emozioni e struggimenti vari...
Mah!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai commosso anche me!
> Ma proprio per niente
> A me sembra soprattutto un elogio al tradimento e a quello che segue, emozioni e struggimenti vari...
> Mah!


Se non si riconosce anche al tradimento un suo senso relazionale e costitutivo della storia personale di chi l'ha vissuto, non comprendo come si possa anche solo considerare di capirlo e magari perdonarlo.
Inoltre, tradendo o no, tutti abbiamo rimpianti per cose che non rivivremo ma fanno parte di noi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai commosso anche me!
> Ma proprio per niente
> A me sembra soprattutto un elogio al tradimento e a quello che segue, emozioni e struggimenti vari...
> Mah!


Veramente non si riferiva al tradimento.
Comunque meglio scopare random che provare emozioni...eh giá...


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai commosso anche me!
> Ma proprio per niente
> A me sembra soprattutto un elogio al tradimento e a quello che segue, emozioni e struggimenti vari...
> Mah!


A me non sembra un elogio, ma sembra più che altro una presa di coscienza del fatto che una persona può provare emozioni (non parlo di sentimenti appositamente) che resistono al tempo e che ci rendono quello che siamo oggi.
Beato chi non ha mai provato una singola emozione al di fuori di uno schema prefissato.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me non sembra un elogio, ma sembra più che altro una presa di coscienza del fatto che una persona può provare emozioni (non parlo di sentimenti appositamente) che resistono al tempo e che ci rendono quello che siamo oggi.
> Beato chi non ha mai provato una singola emozione al di fuori di uno schema prefissato.


schema prefissato è rapporto d'amore fedele?


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me non sembra un elogio, ma sembra più che altro una presa di coscienza del fatto che una persona può provare emozioni (non parlo di sentimenti appositamente) che resistono al tempo e che ci rendono quello che siamo oggi.
> Beato chi non ha mai provato una singola emozione al di fuori di uno schema prefissato.



allora beata me!
Assumendomi un impegno ho fatto in modo che questo pericolo fosse lontano anni luce e, credimi, è possibile se hai volontà e determinazione. 
Anche il cuore può essere difeso con uno scudo invisibile agli occhi, se quello che custodiamo al suo interno è prezioso.


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> schema prefissato è rapporto d'amore fedele?


No assolutamente.
È vivere nella convinzione che non si possa e non si debbano provare emozioni che non appartengono a una coppia.
È semplice chiusura mentale per me...


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> allora beata me!
> Assumendomi un impegno ho fatto in modo che questo pericolo fosse lontano anni luce e, credimi, è possibile se hai volontà e determinazione.
> Anche il cuore può essere difeso con uno scudo invisibile agli occhi, se quello che custodiamo al suo interno è prezioso.


E quindi tu reputi giusto che tuo marito vada a donne...l'importante è che non abbia un minimo di trasporto e/o affetto per queste donne?


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non si riconosce anche al tradimento un suo senso relazionale e costitutivo della storia personale di chi l'ha vissuto, *non comprendo come si possa anche solo considerare di capirlo e magari perdonarlo.*
> Inoltre, tradendo o no, tutti abbiamo rimpianti per cose che non rivivremo ma fanno parte di noi.



Riconosco invece il mio limite dato dall'impossibilità di voler anche solo considerare un tradimento dove il cuore, inteso come sentimenti, abbia la sua parte.
Non mi ci metto neanche a capirlo, chiudo e amen.
Ma capisco che sia una cosa mia e di chi non intende soffrire all'inverosimile per questo tipo di dolore.


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E quindi tu reputi giusto che tuo marito vada a donne...l'importante è che non abbia un minimo di trasporto e/o affetto per queste donne?


Assolutamente no!!
C'è stato un po' di fraintendimento...
C'è una certa apertura da parte mia che mi fa vedere la cosa come possibile, occasionalmente, e questo unicamente per il fatto che mi lascia indifferente, come se la cosa non mi appartenesse...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No assolutamente.
> È vivere nella convinzione che non si possa e* non si debbano provare emozioni che non appartengono a una coppia.*
> È semplice chiusura mentale per me...


ma tutti i giorni ci sono emozioni esterne ala coppia....ma una cosa è che sappia che a mio marito è arrivata un'emozione da un arcobaleno, un'altra da aver copulato con una bella ragazza avendone grande nostalgia


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Assolutamente no!!
> C'è stato un po' di fraintendimento...
> C'è una certa apertura da parte mia che mi fa vedere la cosa come possibile, occasionalmente, e questo unicamente per il fatto che mi lascia indifferente, come se la cosa non mi appartenesse...


È stato sempre cosi oppure da dopo il tradimento?


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Assolutamente no!!
> C'è stato un po' di fraintendimento...
> C'è una certa apertura da parte mia che mi fa vedere la cosa come possibile, occasionalmente, e questo unicamente per il fatto che mi lascia indifferente, come se la cosa non mi appartenesse...



Ma la cosa ti lascia davvero indifferente?
non voglio sindacare, domando, tu non chiedi per non sapere e genericamente accetti che possa accadere di tanto in tanto?


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tutti i giorni ci sono emozioni esterne ala coppia....ma una cosa è che sappia che a mio marito è arrivata un'emozione da un arcobaleno, un'altra da aver copulato con una bella ragazza avendone grande nostalgia


Boh non so che dirti...per me è una cosa molto umana...e non è una cosa della coppia, ma dell'individuo.
Certo che pensare solo all'aver copulato con un'altra persona è un po' limitante...
Le emozioni che ti dà una persona non sono mica solo sessuali o direttamente derivate da quello.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riconosco invece il mio limite dato dall'impossibilità di voler anche solo considerare un tradimento dove il cuore, inteso come sentimenti, abbia la sua parte.
> Non mi ci metto neanche a capirlo, chiudo e amen.
> Ma capisco che sia una cosa mia e di chi non intende soffrire all'inverosimile per questo tipo di dolore.


Però devi capire anche tu che è un tuo "espediente" voler accettare un tradimento di solo sesso, al prezzo di denigrare il traditore (e secondo me anche te stessa) per non voler riconoscere che siamo un'unità e che distinguere mente, cuore e sesso è una cosa assurda come credere al malocchio.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Boh non so che dirti...per me è una cosa molto umana...e non è una cosa della coppia, ma dell'individuo.
> Certo che pensare solo all'aver copulato con un'altra persona è un po' limitante...
> Le emozioni che ti dà una persona *non sono mica solo sessuali o direttamente derivate da quello.*


ancor peggio se la nostalgia è per una carezza o uno sguardo


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancor peggio se la nostalgia è per una carezza o uno sguardo


Io sinceramente non so cosa sia peggio.
Ma quello che so è che nel corso della vita si provano emozioni.
Poi per il mio sentire preferisco che una persona possa provare un trasporto nei confronti di un'altra persona piuttosto che la mera voglia di svuotarsi le palle con una diversa ogni tot...ma è un pensiero mio.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sinceramente non so cosa sia peggio.
> Ma quello che so è che nel corso della vita si provano emozioni.
> Poi per il mio sentire preferisco che una persona possa provare un trasporto nei confronti di un'altra persona piuttosto che la mera voglia di svuotarsi le palle con una diversa ogni tot...ma è un pensiero mio.


tutto molto giusto,basta che mi si metta al corrente .
e se provi trasporto non voglio certo trattenerti , ma a questo punto che stiamo insieme a fare?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sinceramente non so cosa sia peggio.
> Ma quello che so è che nel corso della vita si provano emozioni.
> Poi per il mio sentire preferisco che una persona possa provare un trasporto nei confronti di un'altra persona piuttosto che la mera voglia di svuotarsi le palle con una diversa ogni tot...ma è un pensiero mio.



Per me è esattamente il contrario.  Il mio uomo ha scelto be in base a delle emozioni che gli ho fatto provare. Sensazioni,  stimoli, ricerca dell altro..mi rode un po il culo se poi va a ricercare queste cose in altri rapporti...per quanto non siano uguali a quelle che prova con me...sono emozioni che è giusto provare con una persona alla volta se non una sola pet sempre....
Meglio a questo punto che l unico stimolo che provi o meglio voglia provare fuori da "noi" siano le calde pareti di una vagina altrui...e lo dico cosi per darglj il valore che ha o dovrebbe avere.  Solo fisico.
Poi..se invece vuoi provare le emozioni ma prego...sei liberissimo. ..ti auguro il meglio del mondo. ..ma lo fai fuori dal mio raggio radar al plutonio e coccole distruttive spazzavagine...
Credo...


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non conosco le premesse della situazione quindi quel che dico va preso con le pinze.
> Dici, Farfalla, che non ti senti, per vari motivi, diaffrontare certi discorsi con questa persona e che non vorresti essere fraintesa. Ed anche che le tue preoccupazioni sono prevalentemente per ste stessa, egoistiche.
> Ecco, sulla prima questione nulla da dire, hai certo i tuoi motivi. Sulla seconda...questa persona per te ha significato molto e, chiaramente, significa molto anche ora. E non mi sembri, per il poco che risulta dal forum, persona con tali livelli di egoismo da pensare solo a te.
> *Far finta di nulla, trattarlo come l'idraulico o il panettiere sarebbe falso, stonato, ipocrita* ma soprattutto stonerebbe con quel che avete vissuto, con l'intensità della vostra vita, dei momenti che avete trascorso. E una falsa, superficiale, indifferenza si riverbererebbe sul passato falzando anche il ricordo, immagino bellissimo, di quei giorni. E questo vale anche per lui, sia o meno egocentrico. Del resto, egocentrico o no, mi pare chiaro che, tenendo a te, non desidererà in nessun modo produrti problemi.
> ...



falso certamente, dato che sarebbe un inganno della propria mente (come ho scritto prima), o almeno una prova, e quindi ipocrita (???) non c'entra proprio nulla 
piuttosto secondo me c'entra la volontà di imporsi un modo di affrontare la situazione, modo che potrebbe ridurre l'ansia e che secondo me è anche indice di determinazione e autocontrollo e che lascia immutati i ricordi ma aiuta a relegarli al passato, amen


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto molto giusto,basta che mi si metta al corrente .
> e se provi trasporto non voglio certo trattenerti , ma a questo punto che stiamo insieme a fare?


Ma perdonami...tu non hai bei ricordi che non prevedano tuo marito?
Io non capisco dove sia il problema.
Un bel ricordo è un bel ricordo e può suscitare un'emozione che non inficia in alcun modo il rapporto che si ha.
Addirittura che stiamo insieme a fare?


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Per me è esattamente il contrario.  Il mio uomo ha scelto be in base a delle emozioni che gli ho fatto provare. Sensazioni,  stimoli, ricerca dell altro..mi rode un po il culo se poi va a ricercare queste cose in altri rapporti...per quanto non siano uguali a quelle che prova con me...sono emozioni che è giusto provare con una persona alla volta se non una sola pet sempre....
> Meglio a questo punto che l unico stimolo che provi o meglio voglia provare fuori da "noi" siano le calde pareti di una vagina altrui...e lo dico cosi per darglj il valore che ha o dovrebbe avere.  Solo fisico.
> Poi..se invece vuoi provare le emozioni ma prego...sei liberissimo. ..ti auguro il meglio del mondo. ..ma lo fai fuori dal mio raggio radar al plutonio e coccole distruttive spazzavagine...
> Credo...


No Miss...certe cose non le vai a cercare.
Se le vai a cercare allora c'è qualcosa che manca e si dovrebbe rivalutare alcune cose.
Certe emozioni accadono, poi è chiaro che se i rapporti ufficiali sono solidi non si metteranno nemmeno in discussione...si decide cosa fare, se fare o no...ma le emozioni non le fermi. Per me.
Io non tollererei in nessun modo la scopata di una sera...se la cosa è fisica basta una sega davanti a un porno.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No Miss...certe cose non le vai a cercare.
> Se le vai a cercare allora c'è qualcosa che manca e si dovrebbe rivalutare alcune cose.
> Certe emozioni accadono, poi è chiaro che se i rapporti ufficiali sono solidi non si metteranno nemmeno in discussione...si decide cosa fare, se fare o no...ma le emozioni non le fermi. Per me.
> Io non tollererei in nessun modo la scopata di una sera...se la cosa è fisica basta una sega davanti a un porno.


Ma no...ma tu ti masturberesti davanti ad un porno?
C è una bella differenza...difatti si tradisce.
Non che vada bene nicka. L ideale sarebbe nessun tradimento.
E soprattutto sarei ben contenta che il mio uomo provasse emozioni nuove ...ma se non le vuole piu provare con me lo facesse fuori casa e lontano da me senza me addio ciao nos vemos mas ..
Di che emzoioni parli sguardi? Passeggiate? Parole dolci? Gradiresti queste cose da parte del tuo uomo nei riguardi di una donna?
E il sesso? A me riesce piu facile pensare che il mio uomo possa scopare una donna cosi come scoperebbe chiunque pouttosto che immaginarmelo li che se l abbraccia si guardano parlabo d amore e ciliegine sulla torta...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perdonami...tu non hai bei ricordi che non prevedano tuo marito?
> Io non capisco dove sia il problema.
> Un bel ricordo è un bel ricordo e può suscitare un'emozione che non inficia in alcun modo il rapporto che si ha.
> Addirittura che stiamo insieme a fare?


c'è un equivoco di fondo....si parla di relazione contemporanea


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un equivoco di fondo....si parla di relazione contemporanea


Sono col cellulare e mi diventa complicato...   più tardi eventualmente approfondisco meglio.
Hai ragione, si sono accavallati due discorsi...ricordi e contemporaneitá...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Ma nessuno sceglie un bel niente!
Nessuno ha voglia di essere tradito in nessun modo né con parole, opere né omissioni.
Infatti non si stava parlando di questo ma come gestire emozioni che ci sono e in base a qualcosa che c'è stato.
Farfalla non ci sta chiedendo un parere prima, ma dopo 4 anni e cambia tutto.
Identificarsi con chi è stato tradito è per me fuori tempo.
Mi sembra come quando si discute di qualche conflitto e si va a risalire a chi ha maggior diritto su quella terra. E chi se n frega! Il diritto ce l'ha chi c'è adesso e tutti in egual misura.
Ora la situazione è questa ed è inutile sminuire un'emozione che c'è perché non avrebbe dovuto esserci il tradimento.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sceglie un bel niente!
> Nessuno ha voglia di essere tradito in nessun modo né con parole, opere né omissioni.
> Infatti non si stava parlando di questo ma come gestire emozioni che ci sono e in base a qualcosa che c'è stato.
> Farfalla non ci sta chiedendo un parere prima, ma dopo 4 anni e cambia tutto.
> ...


va tutto bene brunetta, vuoi un bicchiere d'acqua?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va tutto bene brunetta, vuoi un bicchiere d'acqua?


Sono in ansia al pensiero che possa non esserci più il Conte. Mi mancheranno i suoi rossi!
No.


----------



## passante (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va tutto bene brunetta, vuoi un bicchiere d'acqua?


per me un amaro, grazie.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> per me un amaro, grazie.


e che sono il bar di tutto il circondario:hockey:


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma no...ma tu ti masturberesti davanti ad un porno?
> C è una bella differenza...difatti si tradisce.
> Non che vada bene nicka. L ideale sarebbe nessun tradimento.
> E soprattutto sarei ben contenta che il mio uomo provasse emozioni nuove ...ma se non le vuole piu provare con me lo facesse fuori casa e lontano da me senza me addio ciao nos vemos mas ..
> ...


E' chiaro che l'ideale sarebbe nessun tradimento.
Credimi, per quanto mi riguarda se il mio uomo venisse a dirmi che ieri sera si è fottuto una per un voglino passeggero volerebbe giù dalla finestra e a me non mi vedrebbe più. Ma non voglio nemmeno che mi rivolga più la parola. Finita.
Se mi dicesse che si è preso una sbandata per un'altra starei malissimo, ma lo vedrei come un uomo, non come un animale che non è riuscito a tenerselo nelle mutande. E non dico che lo perdonerei, ma dico che il dialogo sarebbe aperto in qualche modo...
Sono fin troppo razionale e poco legata al sesso da poter concedere una trombata senza senso...ma sono fatta così io...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' chiaro che l'ideale sarebbe nessun tradimento.
> Credimi, per quanto mi riguarda se il mio uomo venisse a dirmi che ieri sera si è fottuto una per un voglino passeggero volerebbe giù dalla finestra e a me non mi vedrebbe più. Ma non voglio nemmeno che mi rivolga più la parola. Finita.
> Se mi dicesse che si è preso una sbandata per un'altra starei malissimo, ma lo vedrei come un uomo, non come un animale che non è riuscito a tenerselo nelle mutande. E non dico che lo perdonerei, ma dico che il dialogo sarebbe aperto in qualche modo...
> Sono fin troppo razionale e poco legata al sesso da poter concedere una trombata senza senso...ma sono fatta così io...


Sono fatta esattamente come te e non perché ho tradito. Semplicemente voglio sperare di aver sposato un uomo che prova emozioni e che non cerca un buco per svuotarsi
Se si innamorasse probabile che l'abbia perso. Se tromba una a caso una sera è certo che ha perso me


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono in ansia al pensiero che possa non esserci più il Conte. Mi mancheranno i suoi rossi!
> No.


Se sei in ansia respira profondamente, enspira, inspira , enspira, inspira


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sceglie un bel niente!
> Nessuno ha voglia di essere tradito in nessun modo né con parole, opere né omissioni.
> Infatti non si stava parlando di questo ma come gestire emozioni che ci sono e in base a qualcosa che c'è stato.
> Farfalla non ci sta chiedendo un parere prima, ma dopo 4 anni e cambia tutto.
> ...


E' pacifico che nessuno sceglierebbe delle corna piuttosto che delle altre, perchè le corna non le sceglierebbe nessuno...e fin qui ci siamo.
Ma la cosa è successa e ne prendiamo atto. Le emozioni dopo anni ci sono e anche di questo prendiamo atto.
Cosa fare? Affrontarle? Parlarne col diretto interessato? Aspettare di vedere esattamente come vanno le cose, ovvero sbatterci il muso? 
La paura di soffrire davanti a certi ricordi è già sofferenza, qual è il giusto balsamo?


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono fatta esattamente come te e non perché ho tradito. Semplicemente voglio sperare di aver sposato un uomo che prova emozioni e che non cerca un buco per svuotarsi
> Se si innamorasse probabile che l'abbia perso. Se tromba una a caso una sera è certo che ha perso me


E' "buffo" vedere come ognuno di noi reagirebbe in maniera differente...


----------



## Trinità (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' chiaro che l'ideale sarebbe nessun tradimento.
> Credimi, per quanto mi riguarda se il mio uomo venisse a dirmi che ieri sera si è fottuto una per un voglino passeggero volerebbe giù dalla finestra e a me non mi vedrebbe più. Ma non voglio nemmeno che mi rivolga più la parola. Finita.
> Se mi dicesse che si è preso una sbandata per un'altra starei malissimo, ma lo vedrei come un uomo, non come un animale che non è riuscito a tenerselo nelle mutande. E non dico che lo perdonerei, ma dico che il dialogo sarebbe aperto in qualche modo...
> Sono fin troppo razionale e poco legata al sesso da poter concedere una trombata senza senso...ma sono fatta così io...





farfalla ha detto:


> Sono fatta esattamente come te e non perché ho tradito. Semplicemente voglio sperare di aver sposato un uomo che prova emozioni e che non cerca un buco per svuotarsi
> Se si innamorasse probabile che l'abbia perso. Se tromba una a caso una sera è certo che ha perso me


Siete le mie donne ideali! Complimenti a tutte e due.
Semaforo VERDE a tutte e DUE.
Sbalordito......


----------



## Trinità (26 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ci sono tante vie di mezzo tra usare una donna come un oggetto e amarla...


Usarla come porta OGGETTO.Ho capito.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ci sono tante vie di mezzo tra usare una donna come un oggetto e amarla...


Non perdonerei la trpmbata di una sera con una che non conosce, non perdonerei l'essere andato a puttane, insomma non perdonerei le situazioni in cui l'essere andato con una donna non sia la conseguenza di un sentimento o attrazione ma solo della voglia di una scopata diversa da quella con me.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' pacifico che nessuno sceglierebbe delle corna piuttosto che delle altre, perchè le corna non le sceglierebbe nessuno...e fin qui ci siamo.
> Ma la cosa è successa e ne prendiamo atto. Le emozioni dopo anni ci sono e anche di questo prendiamo atto.
> Cosa fare? Affrontarle? Parlarne col diretto interessato? Aspettare di vedere esattamente come vanno le cose, ovvero sbatterci il muso?
> La paura di soffrire davanti a certi ricordi è già sofferenza, qual è il giusto balsamo?


Non c'è.
Ci si becca tutto.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non perdonerei la trpmbata di una sera con una che non conosce, non perdonerei l'essere andato a puttane, insomma non perdonerei le situazioni in cui l'essere andato con una donna non sia la conseguenza di un sentimento o attrazione ma solo della voglia di una scopata diversa da quella con me.


avendolo tradito ripetutamente e avendogli nascosto la verità, su questo a me sembri eccessivamente rigida e giudicante.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> avendolo tradito ripetutamente e avendogli nascosto la verità, su questo a me sembri eccessivamente rigida e giudicante.


in effetti da una parte si chiede di essere elastici e comprensivi e dall'altra c'è una chiusura totale...o passa il concetto della fragilità umana per tutti o c'è da pensare che ognuno si costruisca le teorie addosso


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> avendolo tradito ripetutamente e avendogli nascosto la verità, su questo a me sembri eccessivamente rigida e giudicante.


In effetti.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

*E nessuno*

potrà mai convincere la controparte che la pensa diversamente...
Io la vedo come Miss e Principessa, ma questo è il mio modo di sentire, anzi, il nostro.
Per altre è esattamente l'opposto.
Sono due visioni inconciliabili che hanno tutte come denominatore comune la fragilità umana, come ha detto bene Min.
Su questo penso non ci siano disaccordi.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> potrà mai convincere la controparte che la pensa diversamente...
> Io la vedo come Miss e Principessa, ma questo è il mio modo di sentire, anzi, il nostro.
> Per altre è esattamente l'opposto.
> Sono due visioni inconciliabili che hanno tutte come denominatore comune la fragilità umana, come ha detto bene Min.
> Su questo penso non ci siano disaccordi.


Ma cosa vedi tu CHE TU LE PUTTANE GLIELE PAGHERESTI, MONGOLA.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2014)

m'interrogo e, vi dico la verità, non mi riesce proprio di preferire mio marito innamorato piuttosto che preso da una botta di adrenalina passeggera.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'interrogo e, vi dico la verità, non mi riesce proprio di preferire mio marito innamorato piuttosto che preso da una botta di adrenalina passeggera.



ma infatti nemmeno io capisco la preferenza
piuttosto sarebbe una catastrofe, secondo me


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2014)

già , la luna nera





free ha detto:


> ma infatti nemmeno io capisco la preferenza
> piuttosto sarebbe una catastrofe, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti da una parte si chiede di essere elastici e comprensivi e dall'altra c'è una chiusura totale...o passa il concetto della fragilità umana per tutti o c'è da pensare che ognuno si costruisca le teorie addosso


L'elasticità è nel contestualizzare e la dovrebbe avere Farfalla ma pure noi.
E' chiaro che l'aver tradito (con un uomo che il marito conosce e frequenta o ha frequentato, più o meno, che ha una moglie che conosce) la porta a essere più comprensiva di fronte a una cosa che ha vissuto per coinvolgimento.
Dall'altra parte sono anni che il marito è inesistente sessualmente. Lei è certa che non abbia una relazione ma se dovesse avere rapporti, invece che con lei, con un'altra di cui è coinvolto lo comprenderebbe (è successo anche a lei, come potrebbe non comprenderlo?!) se andasse a puttane s'incazzerebbe a bestia e chi non lo farebbe?
Del resto è una cosa che fa andare via di testa il tradimento di sesso per il sesso e se viene considerato preferibile è solo perché si è sofferto per una relazione che ha allontano e si vuole credere che invece del sesso gratuito ne sia privo. Ovvio che non è vero perché anche andare a puttane ha una sua valenza psicologica ed emotiva, anche qualora fosse apparentemente freddo.
E poi quello che sconvolge del tradimento è l'essere tradite ed è questo che ferisce e se uno ferisce con il tradimento che lo faccia almeno per una cosa che coinvolge, non per "nulla". E' questo che non capisce Lothar e chi lo trova simpatico.


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma forse non è chiaro che non sono preferenze.
Esempi:
1) si prende una sbandata, soffro come un cane, ma prendo in considerazione a priori che nella vita possa succedere. Il nostro rapporto è salvabile? Si fa il possibile...
Non lo è? Muoio dentro, ma ne prendo atto. Siamo esseri umani, l'amore come inizia finisce e può ricominciare.
2) si fa una scopata nei cessi della discoteca con una sconosciuta? È indegno, per me. Non mi vede più, io con un uomo che si fa guidare dal pisello non ci sto.
Sono entrambe cose veramente pesanti e non credo che qualcuno lo metta in dubbio.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'elasticità è nel contestualizzare e la dovrebbe avere Farfalla ma pure noi.
> E' chiaro che l'aver tradito (con un uomo che il marito conosce e frequenta o ha frequentato, più o meno, che ha una moglie che conosce) la porta a essere più comprensiva di fronte a una cosa che ha vissuto per coinvolgimento.
> Dall'altra parte sono anni che il marito è inesistente sessualmente. Lei è certa che non abbia una relazione ma se dovesse avere rapporti, invece che con lei, con un'altra di cui è coinvolto lo comprenderebbe (è successo anche a lei, come potrebbe non comprenderlo?!) se andasse a puttane s'incazzerebbe a bestia e chi non lo farebbe?
> Del resto è una cosa che fa andare via di testa il tradimento di sesso per il sesso e se viene considerato preferibile è solo perché si è sofferto per una relazione che ha allontano e si vuole credere che invece del sesso gratuito ne sia privo. Ovvio che non è vero perché anche andare a puttane ha una sua valenza psicologica ed emotiva, anche qualora fosse apparentemente freddo.
> E poi quello che sconvolge del tradimento è l'essere tradite ed è questo che ferisce e se uno ferisce con il tradimento che lo faccia almeno per una cosa che coinvolge, non per "nulla".* E' questo che non capisce Lothar e chi lo trova simpatico*.



invece secondo me Lothar è simpatico perchè ha una fifa blu della moglie, e quindi ritorna in un certo senso nei ranghi 
di certo non spererebbe che sua moglie lo cornifichi per sentirsi come giustificato, ad es.


----------



## Divì (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'elasticità è nel contestualizzare e la dovrebbe avere Farfalla ma pure noi.
> E' chiaro che l'aver tradito (con un uomo che il marito conosce e frequenta o ha frequentato, più o meno, che ha una moglie che conosce) la porta a essere più comprensiva di fronte a una cosa che ha vissuto per coinvolgimento.
> Dall'altra parte sono anni che il marito è inesistente sessualmente. Lei è certa che non abbia una relazione ma se dovesse avere rapporti, invece che con lei, con un'altra di cui è coinvolto lo comprenderebbe (è successo anche a lei, come potrebbe non comprenderlo?!) se andasse a puttane s'incazzerebbe a bestia e chi non lo farebbe?
> Del resto è una cosa che fa andare via di testa il tradimento di sesso per il sesso e se viene considerato preferibile è solo perché si è sofferto per una relazione che ha allontano e si vuole credere che invece del sesso gratuito ne sia privo. Ovvio che non è vero perché anche andare a puttane ha una sua valenza psicologica ed emotiva, anche qualora fosse apparentemente freddo.
> E poi quello che sconvolge del tradimento è l'essere tradite ed è questo che ferisce e se uno ferisce con il tradimento che lo faccia almeno per una cosa che coinvolge, non per "nulla". E' questo che non capisce Lothar e chi lo trova simpatico.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece secondo me Lothar è simpatico perchè ha una fifa blu della moglie, e quindi ritorna in un certo senso nei ranghi di certo non spererebbe che sua moglie lo cornifichi per sentirsi come giustificato, ad es.


E' simpatico a noi (a me no) perché non siamo la moglie.
Poi forse è simpatico anche a me perché fa ridere, sembra di sentire un quattordicenne che racconta imprese improbabili, ma io non sono la moglie.


 ho sognato Lothar stanotte.
Eravamo in macchina insieme (non so proprio perché, ma si sa i sogni sono strani) e guarda fuori dal finestrino e vede una ragazza rossa e dice "quella la bacio". Scende va dalla ragazza che in un primo momento lo respinge, poi, mentre io guardo allibita , ci sta e lo bacia appassionatamente. 
Ah Lothar è alto, fisico asciutto, vestito con un'eleganza classica, capelli brizzolati. Il viso non lo ricordo. :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' simpatico a noi (a me no) perché non siamo la moglie.
> Poi forse è simpatico anche a me perché fa ridere, sembra di sentire un quattordicenne che racconta imprese improbabili, ma io non sono la moglie.
> 
> 
> ...


sicura che quello nel barattolo sia zucchero?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sicura che quello nel barattolo sia zucchero?


:carneval: non uso zucchero.
Aggiungo che era autunno perché c'erano mucchi di foglie. 
Poi nel sogno andavo a visitare una villetta che scoprivo essere stata comprata da un mio amico per la figlia e Lothar non c'era più. Il sogno continuava con quella ragazza e poi con i vicini impiccioni. 
Lothar sarà rimasto con la rossa. :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

Non capisco bene tutti questi distinguo, soprattutto non capisco chi dice che è preferibile una scuffia duratura ad una storia di una notte con uno appena conosciuto. 
io ho tradito il mio ex con uno appena conosciuto e per una sola notte, di fatto già cercavo qualcos'altro e la mia convivenza non mi andava più bene.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> avendolo tradito ripetutamente e avendogli nascosto la verità, su questo a me sembri eccessivamente rigida e giudicante.





Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti da una parte si chiede di essere elastici e comprensivi e dall'altra c'è una chiusura totale...o passa il concetto della fragilità umana per tutti o c'è da pensare che ognuno si costruisca le teorie addosso





Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti.


Per un attimo mi ero distaccata dalla mia situazione
Parlavo del tradimento in generale
ho sempre fatto un distinguo che continuo a fare. non sopporto l'agire senza pensare, forse perchè io sono fin troppo riflessiva e "chiedo" a chi mi sta vicino di esserlo altrettanto.
Dopodichè se accadesse nel mio matrimonio allo stato attuale valuterei il da farsi. Ma credo di aver sposato un uomo che la pensa come me.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'interrogo e, vi dico la verità, non mi riesce proprio di preferire mio marito innamorato piuttosto che preso da una botta di adrenalina passeggera.



La botta di adrenalina passeggera, la giustifico a 16 anni più avanti mi auguro che hai una maturità per evitare.
Ma io purtroppo o per fortuna ero così anche a 16 anni. Rigida


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Non capisco bene tutti questi distinguo, soprattutto non capisco chi dice che è preferibile una scuffia duratura ad una storia di una notte con uno appena conosciuto.
> io ho tradito il mio ex con uno appena conosciuto e per una sola notte, di fatto già cercavo qualcos'altro e la mia convivenza non mi andava più bene.


Tu parli da "traditrice" che ha "usato" l'altro come espediente per prendere atto che era finita, non hai scelto nulla.
Qui si era passati a fare da traditi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'elasticità è nel contestualizzare e la dovrebbe avere Farfalla ma pure noi.
> E' chiaro che l'aver tradito (con un uomo che il marito conosce e frequenta o ha frequentato, più o meno, che ha una moglie che conosce) la porta a essere più comprensiva di fronte a una cosa che ha vissuto per coinvolgimento.
> Dall'altra parte sono anni che il marito è inesistente sessualmente. Lei è certa che non abbia una relazione ma se dovesse avere rapporti, invece che con lei, con un'altra di cui è coinvolto lo comprenderebbe (è successo anche a lei, come potrebbe non comprenderlo?!) se andasse a puttane s'incazzerebbe a bestia e chi non lo farebbe?
> Del resto è una cosa che fa andare via di testa il tradimento di sesso per il sesso e se viene considerato preferibile è solo perché si è sofferto per una relazione che ha allontano e si vuole credere che invece del sesso gratuito ne sia privo. Ovvio che non è vero perché anche andare a puttane ha una sua valenza psicologica ed emotiva, anche qualora fosse apparentemente freddo.
> E poi quello che sconvolge del tradimento è l'essere tradite ed è questo che ferisce e se uno ferisce con il tradimento che lo faccia almeno per una cosa che coinvolge, non per "nulla". E' questo che non capisce Lothar e chi lo trova simpatico.


Sinceramente, dopo quello che ho fatto e sto facendo per lui, per noi in questi 3 anni mi incazzerei a bestia se il motivo fosse una una relazione. E non per il tradimento ma per, ripeto l'ampissima disponibilità che ho avuto verso di lui . Io ho esaurito l'ossigeno e il tempo a furia di parlarne.
Ma come sempre mi impongo di non parlare dei suoi problemi qui.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma forse non è chiaro che non sono preferenze.
> Esempi:
> 1) si prende una sbandata, soffro come un cane, ma prendo in considerazione a priori che nella vita possa succedere. Il nostro rapporto è salvabile? Si fa il possibile...
> Non lo è? Muoio dentro, ma ne prendo atto. Siamo esseri umani, l'amore come inizia finisce e può ricominciare.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente, dopo quello che ho fatto e sto facendo per lui, per noi in questi 3 anni mi incazzerei a bestia se il motivo fosse una una relazione. E non per il tradimento ma per, ripeto l'ampissima disponibilità che ho avuto verso di lui . Io ho esaurito l'ossigeno e il tempo a furia di parlarne.
> Ma come sempre mi impongo di non parlare dei suoi problemi qui.


Pensa come t'incazzeresti se scoprissi che invece va a puttane.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa come t'incazzeresti se scoprissi che invece va a puttane.


Più che incazzarmi chiuderei ogni tipo di rapporto.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente, dopo quello che ho fatto e sto facendo per lui, per noi in questi 3 anni mi incazzerei a bestia se il motivo fosse una una relazione. E non per il tradimento ma per, ripeto l'ampissima disponibilità che ho avuto verso di lui . Io ho esaurito l'ossigeno e il tempo a furia di parlarne.
> Ma come sempre mi impongo di non parlare dei suoi problemi qui.


E quindi vedi che t'incazzeresti comunque? Con una puttana no, per una relazione no, che rimane?


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi vedi *che t'incazzeresti comunque*? Con una puttana no, per una relazione no, che rimane?


anfatti


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi vedi che t'incazzeresti comunque? Con una puttana no, per una relazione no, che rimane?


Rimane che quando vieni tradito è una merda, a prescindere da tutto. Ma non è questo il nocciolo...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anfatti


Me lo lecchi il cazzo con la crema di gianduia sopra?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Rimane che quando vieni tradito è una merda, a prescindere da tutto. Ma non è questo il nocciolo...


Il nocciolo è infatti che siccome è qualcosa che abbiamo già fatto noi di nostro dovremmo, si presume, avere qualche capacità di relazionarci in più alla cosa rispetto alla persona che non ne sa proprio nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi vedi che t'incazzeresti comunque? Con una puttana no, per una relazione no, che rimane?


Joew in questi anni sono successe cose tra me e lui che sappiamo noi e forse un paio di amici fidati. Alla luce di quel che è successo, dei miei pianti, della mia disponbilità, e di molto altro certo che mi incazzerei.
Ma non per la relazione (se scoprissi che mio marito ama un'altra cercheremmo insieme una soluzione) ma per non aver capito chi è la donna che ha sposato e per aver buttato 3 anni della sua e della mia vita nel nulla.
Andare a puttane, o scoparsi una ubriaco, o similare per me è inaccettabile. Probabilmente è un mio limiti


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il nocciolo è infatti che siccome è qualcosa che abbiamo già fatto noi di nostro dovremmo, si presume, avere qualche capacità di relazionarci in più alla cosa rispetto alla persona che non ne sa proprio nulla.


D'accordissimo. Io ho tradito e capirei il medesimo tradimento
In questo momento partiremmo da basi ben diverse
Scusate, so che sono vaga, ma davvero dovrei mettere in campo cose non mie ma sue e non lo trovo corretto


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me lo lecchi il cazzo con la crema di gianduia sopra?


che schifo


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu parli da "traditrice" che ha "usato" l'altro come espediente per prendere atto che era finita, non hai scelto nulla.
> Qui si era passati a fare da traditi.


Io ho scelto poi di dirglielo e troncare perché eravamo giovani e senza figli, quindi non vedevo perché continuare.
Se in un matrimonio si accetta che il partner possa andare occasionalmente a letto con un tot di sconosciuti a intervalli regolari di tempo perché poi trovare inaccettabile che possa avere una relazione?
E perché si ritiene che una relazione sia preferibile ad una serie di incontri occasionali?
Questo ragionamento aiuta a definire noi stessi attraverso le scelte di tradimento del partner o che?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Io ho scelto poi di dirglielo e troncare perché eravamo giovani e senza figli, quindi non vedevo perché continuare.
> Se in un matrimonio si accetta che il partner possa andare occasionalmente a letto con un tot di sconosciuti a intervalli regolari di tempo perché poi trovare inaccettabile che possa avere una relazione?
> E perché si ritiene che una relazione sia preferibile ad una serie di incontri occasionali?
> Questo ragionamento aiuta a definire noi stessi attraverso le scelte di tradimento del partner o che?


C'è solo Diletta che trova accettabile l'occasionalità.
Nessuno trova accettabile nessun tradimento.
E' più dignitoso un tradimento in una relazione del sesso occasionale.


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è solo Diletta che trova accettabile l'occasionalità.
> Nessuno trova accettabile nessun tradimento.
> E' più dignitoso un tradimento in una relazione del sesso occasionale.


Dici?
Per me non è vero in assoluto, anzi. anche qui ho letto spesso che i traditori con relazione, una volta scoperti, spesso fanno di tutto per restare insieme al partner e tendono a sminuire e minimizzare la relazione.
Non parlo di Farfalla, anche perché non conosco bene la sua storia, a scanso di equivoci.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Dici?
> Per me non è vero in assoluto, anzi. anche qui ho letto spesso che i traditori con relazione, una volta scoperti, spesso fanno di tutto per restare insieme al partner e tendono a sminuire e minimizzare la relazione.
> Non parlo di Farfalla, anche perché non conosco bene la sua storia, a scanso di equivoci.


Non sono mai stata scoperta. E non ho mai pensato di lasciare mio marito


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Dici?
> Per me non è vero in assoluto, anzi. anche qui ho letto spesso che i traditori con relazione, una volta scoperti, spesso fanno di tutto per restare insieme al partner e tendono a sminuire e minimizzare la relazione.
> Non parlo di Farfalla, anche perché non conosco bene la sua storia, a scanso di equivoci.


Un conto è ridimensionare una relazione se si vuole ricostruire, sia che la relazione sia stata davvero o non poco importante. Altra cosa è essere traditi per solo sesso che dà l'idea di aver procurato dolore per una cosa per la quale non ne valeva la pena.


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata scoperta. E non ho mai pensato di lasciare mio marito


Ho sottolineato che non parlavo di te proprio per questo. ho letto di cause di forza maggiore che vi hanno costretti a interrompere la vostra relazione, non so quali siano e non so come mai ora siate "costretti" a frequentarvi, quindi mi pare che la tua situazione sia particolarmente complessa.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Ho sottolineato che non parlavo di te proprio per questo. ho letto di cause di forza maggiore che vi hanno costretti a interrompere la vostra relazione, non so quali siano e non so come mai ora siate "costretti" a frequentarvi, quindi mi pare che la tua situazione sia particolarmente complessa.


Volevo solo darti due dritte in più
Avevo letto che non ti riferivi a me


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Volevo solo darti due dritte in più
> Avevo letto che non ti riferivi a me


Se posso chiedere, come mai avete dovuto interrompere bruscamente? lui ha avuto una malattia?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Se posso chiedere, come mai avete dovuto interrompere bruscamente? lui ha avuto una malattia?


si


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il nocciolo è infatti che siccome è qualcosa che abbiamo già fatto noi di nostro dovremmo, si presume, avere qualche capacità di relazionarci in più alla cosa rispetto alla persona che non ne sa proprio nulla.


Concordo, è esattamente quello che intendevo.


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è ridimensionare una relazione se si vuole ricostruire, sia che la relazione sia stata davvero o non poco importante. Altra cosa è essere traditi per solo sesso che dà l'idea di aver procurato dolore per una cosa per la quale non ne valeva la pena.



Io capisco questo genere di discorso, dicevo però che se cominci a fare il primo distinguo poi ne devi fare altre mille.
l'anno scorso una mia cara amica ha avuto una relazione con un collega sposato. io consideravo lui un uomo terribile per molti fattori, tra i quali lo sbandieramento di sentimenti che a mio avviso non provava, con tanto di promesse che ovviamente non ha mai mantenuto. per me quella relazione era semplicemente sesso, fatto però più volte con la stessa persona.


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> si


capisco. ma se hai detto di non aver mai pensato di lasciare tuo marito, sarebbe finita lo stesso, no?
chiedo proprio per capire.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Io capisco questo genere di discorso, dicevo però che se cominci a fare il primo distinguo poi ne devi fare altre mille.
> l'anno scorso una mia cara amica ha avuto una relazione con un collega sposato. io consideravo lui un uomo terribile per molti fattori, tra i quali lo sbandieramento di sentimenti che a mio avviso non provava, con tanto di promesse che ovviamente non ha mai mantenuto. per me quella relazione era semplicemente sesso, fatto però più volte con la stessa persona.


Tra i sentimenti profondi e il solo sesso c'è un mondo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> capisco. ma se hai detto di non aver mai pensato di lasciare tuo marito, sarebbe finita lo stesso, no?
> chiedo proprio per capire.


no


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

non ho tradito ... 
ho capito il tradimento del mio ex ... 
E sinceramente, non riesco a dire, questo lo capirei e quest'altro tipo meno. 
Uno potrebbe anche scegliere di andare con persone che non conosce bene,
proprio per non invaghirsi e creare ancora più "problemi" ecc. ecc. 

C'è un insieme di tante cose alla fine ... non solo il tradimento fa la musica ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> no


Sareste andati avanti con la relazione tenendola nascosta?
se ti secca che ti faccia queste domande dimmelo.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' simpatico a noi (a me no) perché non siamo la moglie.
> Poi forse è simpatico anche a me perché fa ridere, sembra di sentire un quattordicenne che racconta imprese improbabili, ma io non sono la moglie.
> 
> 
> ...



osti che invidiaaaaaaa!
rosico


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> osti che invidiaaaaaaa!
> rosico


Oggi vai a farti rossa? :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Sareste andati avanti con la relazione tenendola nascosta?
> se ti secca che ti faccia queste domande dimmelo.


si saremmo andati avanti
nessuna scocciatura tranquilla


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi vai a farti rossa? :carneval:



giusto! meglio che rosicare

comunque io invece ho sognato che ero con Joey nello Yemen e stavamo attraversando abusivamente un cantiere, io avevo ovviamente i tacchi tuttavia è lui che ci è caduto dentro, poi è arrivato un negro e l'ha sgridato:singleeye:
ah, rosicava un po'


----------



## Tubarao (27 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> giusto! meglio che rosicare
> 
> comunque io invece ho sognato che ero con Joey nello Yemen e stavamo attraversando abusivamente un cantiere, io avevo ovviamente i tacchi tuttavia è lui che ci è caduto dentro, poi è arrivato un negro e l'ha sgridato:singleeye:
> ah, rosicava un po'


Gli ha detto: brutto sherpa disagiato vattene a suonare i bonghetti ?


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ..sento ancora il bisogno di buttare fuori e non potrei farlo in un posto diverso da questo
> Per ragioni che non spiego io e il mio ex amante ricominceremo a frequentarci quasi quotidianamente.
> Ora, mi sta montando l’ansia, in realtà in queste notti dormo poco e mi aiuto con qualcosa per prendere sonno.
> Non so cosa mi preoccupa. In realtà credo la possibilità di stare male di nuovo. Io e lui a parte quei 9 mesi di assoluto silenzio forzato ci siamo scritti e visti ogni tanto. Mai soli o comunque soli in luoghi frequentati da altri. Dopo la famosa mail di cui avevo parlato abbiamo sempre  cercato di comportarci da amici ma la tensione tra noi è comunque forte. La faccina nel messaggio o lo sguardo davanti a una battuta tra amici lascia intendere che poco è cambiato.
> ...


L'ideale sarebbe che restaste lontani.
La tua firma sembra la chiave di lettura di questa situazione. La distanza fisica risolverebbe tutto come ha fatto finora, e purtroppo il tempo da solo non cancella niente, può solo trasformare i pensieri in funzione di quello che ci circonda. Comunque il fatto che la cosa ti preoccupi è positiva, da quello che ho capito avete in questi ultimi tempi mantenuto comunque una sorta di legame, i vostri ammiccamenti non vogliono nasconderlo.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gli ha detto: brutto sherpa disagiato vattene a suonare i bonghetti ?



no no, ne è rimasto molto mortificato...
era un sogno


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è solo Diletta che trova accettabile l'occasionalità.
> Nessuno trova accettabile nessun tradimento.
> E' più dignitoso un tradimento in una relazione del sesso occasionale.



A onor del vero c'è anche Miss.
Almeno così credo.


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> si saremmo andati avanti
> nessuna scocciatura tranquilla


ti chiedevo anche per darti, nel mio piccolissimo, un consiglio sensato per tenere a bada l'ansia che ti è tornata.
la situazione è complicata [anche per questo dicevo che ogni storia è a sé e dividere i tradimenti in macro-categorie non so a quanto serva]. sforzati di essere iper-razionale, gestiscila così, riportando tutto a una sequenza di inferenze logiche. non è facile, me ne rendo conto.


----------



## Homer (27 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ti chiedevo anche per darti, nel mio piccolissimo, un consiglio sensato per tenere a bada l'ansia che ti è tornata.
> la situazione è complicata [anche per questo dicevo che ogni storia è a sé e dividere i tradimenti in macro-categorie non so a quanto serva]. sforzati di essere iper-razionale, gestiscila così, r*iportando tutto a una sequenza di inferenze logiche*. non è facile, me ne rendo conto.


Minchia.....e se si scaricano le pile???


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Minchia.....e se si scaricano le pile???


che significa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' simpatico a noi (a me no) perché non siamo la moglie.
> Poi forse è simpatico anche a me perché fa ridere, sembra di sentire un quattordicenne che racconta imprese improbabili, ma io non sono la moglie.
> 
> 
> ...


è il primo step dell'ossessione. Per caso ti ha mandato una mail?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è il primo step dell'ossessione. Per caso ti ha mandato una mail?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Rimane che quando vieni tradito è una merda, a prescindere da tutto. Ma non è questo il nocciolo...


Quindi se sei stato traditore non riesci a comprendere un filino meglio lo stato d'animo altrui quando è l'altro a tradire ? Chiedo che non ho rivestito i due ruolo ma per logica sarei forse portata a fare un riflessione meno di pancia e più razionale


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi se sei stato traditore non riesci a comprendere un filino meglio lo stato d'animo altrui quando è l'altro a tradire ? Chiedo che non ho rivestito i due ruolo ma per logica sarei forse portata a fare un riflessione meno di pancia e più razionale


Ma io credo che un traditore comprenda una cosa simile a quella che ha fatto lui in primis...e in ogni caso ognuno ha i propri limiti ai quali dar conto...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io credo che un traditore comprenda una cosa simile a quella che ha fatto lui in primis...e in ogni caso ognuno ha i propri limiti ai quali dar conto...


Sui limiti vero


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

comunque, un conto è discutere in base a ipotesi,
un altro ... ritrovarsi nella situazione ... 

due mondi ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque, un conto è discutere in base a ipotesi,
> un altro ... ritrovarsi nella situazione ...
> ...


Si certo però se ritengo il tradimento un torto e sono la prima ad averlo commesso, dovrei ( in ipotesi) essere più comprensiva, poi ovvio ci sono i distinguo del come e del perché


----------



## Hellseven (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ..sento ancora il bisogno di buttare fuori e non potrei farlo in un posto diverso da questo
> Per ragioni che non spiego io e il mio ex amante ricominceremo a frequentarci quasi quotidianamente.
> Ora, mi sta montando l’ansia, in realtà in queste notti dormo poco e mi aiuto con qualcosa per prendere sonno.
> Non so cosa mi preoccupa. In realtà credo la possibilità di stare male di nuovo. Io e lui a parte quei 9 mesi di assoluto silenzio forzato ci siamo scritti e visti ogni tanto. Mai soli o comunque soli in luoghi frequentati da altri. Dopo la famosa mail di cui avevo parlato abbiamo sempre  cercato di comportarci da amici ma la tensione tra noi è comunque forte. La faccina nel messaggio o lo sguardo davanti a una battuta tra amici lascia intendere che poco è cambiato.
> ...


Cara Butterfly,
mi spiace saperti in questa situazione e mi spiace ancora più non avere validi consigli da darti perchè purtroppo la mia conoscenza delle cose del desiderio e della passione è talmente confusa e ingarbugliata che sarei un presuntuoso se pensassi di poter dire qualcosa di utile o addirittura di poter essere d'aiuto: più o meno il tuo buon senso dovrebbe consigliarti di fare l'opposto di quanto potrei suggerirti io.  
Peraltro anche a me queste settimane di vacanza se da un lato mi hanno un pò disintossicato dal web dall'altro mi hanno dato parecchio da riflettere; e troppo pensare fa venire male di capa e pure di animo, talvolta ...
Comunque apprezzo molto che tu abbia sentito il bisogno di condividere il tuo malessere qui nel confessionale, dove sei esposta al giudizio impietoso di tutti e dove non sempre quello che uno in buona fede condivide per elaborare viene lasciato rispettosamente da parte anche quando si innescano polemiche ed incomprensioni. Ma anche se non ti conosco bene mi hai sempre dato l'idea di una tosta e questa scelta lo conferma.
Prenderò esempio da te per condividere anche io alcune cose con il forum, perché non può esserci alcun cambiamento senza condivisione, critica e coscienza dei propri molti limiti.
L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è questa: affronta la paura perché secondo me hai le qualità umane e gli strumenti intellettuali e psicologici per venirne a capo senza grossi danni.
Te lo auguro di cuore.
Un carissimo saluto


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si certo però se ritengo il tradimento un torto e sono la prima ad averlo commesso, dovrei ( in ipotesi) essere più comprensiva, poi ovvio ci sono i distinguo del come e del perché



Ciao

certo ...  
Come anche, che prima di tradire, per lei il tradimento in generale era una cosa imperdonabile. 
Perciò l'ho scritto ... per riflettere sul fatto cosa le è accaduto ... proprio a lei ...
una cosa inconcepibile ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (27 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Sienne ciao Fiammetta ciao a tutti e bentrovati


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne ciao Fiammetta ciao a tutti e bentrovati


Ciaooooooo :abbraccio::festa:Tutto bene? Riposato, rilassato, divertito ?


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne ciao Fiammetta ciao a tutti e bentrovati



Ciao H7

bentornato ... 

passato delle buone vacanze?



sienne


----------



## Hellseven (27 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao H7
> 
> bentornato ...
> 
> ...


Si grazie ancora qualche giorno ma sono rientrato in città a fare servizi vari di gestione familiare e pre scolastica 
Tu come stai amica mia? spero bene.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaooooooo :abbraccio::festa:Tutto bene? Riposato, rilassato, divertito ?


Si si grazie mille Flammie e spero che quel problema di salute di persona a te assai cara si sia risolto per il meglio:up:


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si grazie ancora qualche giorno ma sono rientrato in città a fare servizi vari di gestione familiare e pre scolastica
> Tu come stai amica mia? spero bene.



Ciao

grazie. Sto bene. Sto veramente bene. 




sienne


----------



## Hellseven (27 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie. Sto bene. Sto veramente bene.
> 
> ...


Saperti felice illumina anche me. Sai quanto ti stimo e ti voglio bene


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Saperti felice illumina anche me. Sai quanto ti stimo e ti voglio bene



Ciao

yess ... ed è reciproco ... 
questo lo dovresti sapere ... 
Bello. 


sienne


----------



## Horny (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non vi capisco.
> Recentemente sono stata a una cena di ex compagne di scuola e ognuna era se stessa. Quella superficiale lo era, quella infastidita dalla superficialità era uguale, quella provocatoria, quella mite ecc
> Ognuno è sempre se stesso e si relazione con le stesse persone nel medesimo modo.
> Può essere considerato anche un meccanismo di rigidità comportamentale e spesso anche controproducente ma esiste.
> ...


si brunetta, vero e ben espresso.
ma distinguerei i due casi
1- sono stati amanti (sesso ecc.) ma non si amavano
2- sono stati amanti e si amavano
e sinceramente, nel caso 1,
di che dolore parliamo? 
cioé, se a uno viene la crisi d'ansia
perché il gatto ha pisciato in giro,
non potremmo concludere che l'origine 
delle sue paure va cercata altrove?

ps
10 giorni fa sono stata adottata da un gatto 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sceglie un bel niente!
> Nessuno ha voglia di essere tradito in nessun modo né con parole, opere né omissioni.
> Infatti non si stava parlando di questo ma come gestire emozioni che ci sono e in base a qualcosa che c'è stato.
> Farfalla non ci sta chiedendo un parere prima, ma dopo 4 anni e cambia tutto.
> ...


verissimo.
inutile e fuorviante.

io mi ricordo che farfalle scrisse
che amava il marito e non l'amante.
sbaglio?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono in ansia al pensiero che possa non esserci più il Conte. Mi mancheranno i suoi rossi!
> No.


 davvero?
ps
perché vi date i rossi?



Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti da una parte si chiede di essere elastici e comprensivi e dall'altra c'è una chiusura totale...o passa il concetto della fragilità umana per tutti o *c'è da pensare che ognuno si costruisca le teorie addosso*


infatti :up:



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma forse non è chiaro che non sono preferenze.
> Esempi:
> 1) si prende una sbandata, soffro come un cane, ma prendo in considerazione a priori che nella vita possa succedere. Il nostro rapporto è salvabile? Si fa il possibile...
> Non lo è? Muoio dentro, ma ne prendo atto. Siamo esseri umani, l'amore come inizia finisce e può ricominciare.
> ...


mi sa che è per questo che stò sola :rotfl:
Esiste?
poi....tra uno che si fa guidare dal pisello,
e uno sessualmente inesistente,
la scelta è dura.
mi viene l'ansia al solo pensiero del ricordo.



Dalida ha detto:


> *Non capisco bene tutti questi distinguo*, soprattutto non capisco chi dice che è preferibile una scuffia duratura ad una storia di una notte con uno appena conosciuto.
> io ho tradito il mio ex con uno appena conosciuto e per una sola notte, *di fatto già cercavo qualcos'altro e la mia convivenza non mi andava più bene*.


temo di non poterti dare verdi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si brunetta, vero e ben espresso.
> ma distinguerei i due casi
> 1- sono stati amanti (sesso ecc.) ma non si amavano
> 2- sono stati amanti e si amavano
> ...


Io non amo il mio migkiore amico ma se dovessi accadergli qualcosa o non potessi vederlo starei male.
Non capisco


----------



## Horny (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa come t'incazzeresti se scoprissi che invece va a puttane.


be', secondo me, uno che va a puttane e basta è proprio uno che ha '_problemi_'.
ora non so i '_problemi_' del marito di farfalla.
e mi sfugge quindi il distinguo......
astraendo dal caso farfalla, dal punto di vista logico.....
se amo 'sta persona e quindi
tollero la mancanza di sex perché ha '_problemi'
_quando scopro che va a puttane la prima
cosa che penso è che rientri nel 'quadro clinico'.


----------



## Horny (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non amo il mio migkiore amico ma se dovessi accadergli qualcosa o non potessi vederlo starei male.
> Non capisco



no, sono io che non capisco.
(sono anche un po' stanca )
il tuo ex amante è il tuo miglior amico?
e cosa lo fa stare male?
(io amo il mio 'miglior amico', amo tutti i miei amici.
un amante che è anche migliore amico non lo ami? )
specifichiamo che di amici ne ho due....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si si grazie mille Flammie e spero che quel problema di salute di persona a te assai cara si sia risolto per il meglio:up:


Va meglio grazie


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è il primo step dell'ossessione. Per caso ti ha mandato una mail?


No. Pensa se me l'avesse mandata :facepalm: :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no, sono io che non capisco.
> (sono anche un po' stanca )
> il tuo ex amante è il tuo miglior amico?
> e cosa lo fa stare male?
> ...


No.
Non ti capacitavi del fatto che stavo male per uno che non amavo.
Mi capita di stare male anche per chi non amo.
Anche io ho due amici (femmina e maschio) stretti e per me sono importantissimi gli voglio un bene infinito ma non li amo. 
L'amore per me é altro
Riesco ad andare OT ancbe nel mio tread


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No.
> Non ti capacitavi del fatto che stavo male per uno che non amavo.
> Mi capita di stare male anche per chi non amo.
> Anche io ho due amici (femmina e maschio) stretti e per me sono importantissimi gli voglio un bene infinito ma non li amo.
> ...


Però ami me, vero? Tantissimo!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però ami me, vero? Tantissimo!


Ovvio. Sei l'unica donna che ho baciato come potrei non amarti


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be', secondo me, uno che va a puttane e basta è proprio uno che ha '_problemi_'.
> ora non so i '_problemi_' del marito di farfalla.
> e mi sfugge quindi il distinguo......
> astraendo dal caso farfalla, dal punto di vista logico.....
> ...


Mmmmm dipende.
In teoria sì.
Però in teoria anche chi ammazza tanto normale non è, però lo mandiamo in galera lo stesso.
Dipende da com'è il rapporto, da quanto tempo, come, ecc.


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No.
> Non ti capacitavi del fatto che stavo male per uno che non amavo.
> Mi capita di stare male anche per chi non amo.
> Anche io ho due amici (femmina e maschio) stretti e per me sono importantissimi gli voglio un bene infinito ma non li amo.
> ...


a sì?
altro cosa?
perché scrivere altro senza definire non è molto esplicativo.
be', se io non provo amore (affetto molto profondo, non vedo differenza...) per qualcuno 
e vado in ansia al livello che descrivi tu, è solo che l'ansia ce l'ho dentro a priori,
e non ci fosse quel soggetto, la proverei comunque per il gatto.
e osservando, non è così infrequente, ma non siamo tutti uguali.
no, no, io non mi capacito del fatto che qualcuno non ami coloro che definisce amici.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> a sì?
> altro cosa?
> perché scrivere altro senza definire non è molto esplicativo.
> be', se io non provo amore (affetto molto profondo, non vedo differenza...) per qualcuno
> ...


Voglio bene ai miei amici ma l'amore per me é quello verso la persona con cui stai. Con cui progetti. Con cui crei il tuo futuro. Non penso che tu ami il tuo compagno nello stesso modo in cui amo un tuo amico.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voglio bene ai miei amici ma l'amore per me é quello verso la persona con cui stai. Con cui progetti. Con cui crei il tuo futuro. Non penso che tu ami il tuo compagno nello stesso modo in cui amo un tuo amico.


Quindi per te esiste solo l'amore di coppia?
Si, li amo allo stesso modo, il mio.
con l'amico avrei avuto una storia, ci fossimo
incontrati in circostanze diverse.
con l'amica non so, sono etero.
col figlio, i suoi progetti devono essere SUOI.
il futuro, idem.
con mio padre........
mia madre non la amo, purtroppo.
il mi ex marito.2, non l'ho mai amato.
ma è' il padre di modo figlio.
il mio ex marito.1, lo amo ancora,
anche se non lo vedo da 20 anni.
per me l'amore ha davvero poco a che vedere con la progettualità.
semmai, vedo tanta gente che, siccome ha fatto progetti assieme,
Rimane assieme nonostante il disamore, e però col
disperato bisogno di convincersi che ama.
solo scelte rispettabilissime, basta esserne consapevoli,
altrimenti....a me verrebbe l'ansia.


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Quindi per te esiste solo l'amore di coppia?
> Si, li amo allo stesso modo, il mio.
> con l'amico avrei avuto una storia, ci fossimo
> incontrati in circostanze diverse.
> ...


Secondo me tu e Farfalla date nomi diversi alla stessa cosa...è solo che tu dai un'unica definizione di un sentimento che è molto sfaccettato nella realtà, sei "inglese" in questo... I love you per dire a tutti la stessa cosa, ma la stessa cosa non è...questo non vuol dire che nel caso di un amico, di un parente, di un compagno sia più o meno forte, solo diverso.


----------



## disincantata (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Quindi per te esiste solo l'amore di coppia?
> Si, li amo allo stesso modo, il mio.
> con l'amico avrei avuto una storia, ci fossimo
> incontrati in circostanze diverse.
> ...




Cosa significa che  il figlio ha i suoi progetti?

 I mancherebbe. Questo non impedisce di amarli molto. Proprio amandoli trovano la loro strada ed autonomia.

Ami il tuo ex marito da 20 anni....continui  ad amarlo  ragione di più di amare un figlio anzi....un figlio non smetterai  mai di amarlo.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me tu e Farfalla date nomi diversi alla stessa cosa...è solo che tu dai un'unica definizione di un sentimento che è molto sfaccettato nella realtà, sei "inglese" in questo... I love you per dire a tutti la stessa cosa, ma la stessa cosa non è...questo non vuol dire che nel caso di un amico, di un parente, di un compagno sia più o meno forte, solo diverso.


Be non esattamente.
infatti io ho avuto un marito anglofono,
Per lui ho vissuto, pensato e sognato in un'altra lingua,
e poi sono fuggita.
ma i love you lo ho pensato di pochissimi.
le sfumature ci sono sempre.
non si amano neppure i figli, allo stesso modo,
eppure non credo molti direbbero che il figlio a
lo amano, mentre al b vogliono bene.
Si, invece, sul fatto che farfalla la pensa come me
molto più di quanto sostenga


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Quindi per te esiste solo l'amore di coppia?
> Si, li amo allo stesso modo, il mio.
> con l'amico avrei avuto una storia, ci fossimo
> incontrati in circostanze diverse.
> ...


Per me sono amori diversi. 
Se amassi il mio uomo come amo il mio amico avrei i medesimi desideri per entrambi. Impossibile.
Esattamente come amo i miei figli di un amore diverso da quello di mio marito. Non ti seguo in effetti


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me tu e Farfalla date nomi diversi alla stessa cosa...è solo che tu dai un'unica definizione di un sentimento che è molto sfaccettato nella realtà, sei "inglese" in questo... I love you per dire a tutti la stessa cosa, ma la stessa cosa non è...questo non vuol dire che nel caso di un amico, di un parente, di un compagno sia più o meno forte, solo diverso.


Uff


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa significa che  il figlio ha i suoi progetti?
> 
> I mancherebbe. Questo non impedisce di amarli molto. Proprio amandoli trovano la loro strada ed autonomia.
> 
> Ami il tuo ex marito da 20 anni....continui  ad amarlo  ragione di più di amare un figlio anzi....un figlio non smetterai  mai di amarlo.


Che il figlio non è un progetto del genitore.

infatti, ma non ho alcuna progettualità, a suo riguardo.
e quando le avevo, sbagliavo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be non esattamente.
> infatti io ho avuto un marito anglofono,
> Per lui ho vissuto, pensato e sognato in un'altra lingua,
> e poi sono fuggita.
> ...


Credo sia il ti amo che mi frega. Non dico ti amo a un amico e a dire il vero nemmeno ai miei figli


----------



## Trinità (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo sia il ti amo che mi frega. Non dico ti amo a un amico e a dire il vero nemmeno ai miei figli


Ami tuo marito?


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me sono amori diversi.
> Se amassi il mio uomo come amo il mio amico avrei i medesimi desideri per entrambi. Impossibile.
> Esattamente come amo i miei figli di un amore diverso da quello di mio marito. Non ti seguo in effetti


No, sono io che non seguo te.
siccome il discorso mi interessa molto 
Mi spieghi?
cosa intendi per desideri.
innanzitutto.
esempi.
cioe' mi pare chiaro che io non desideri scopare mio figlio,
dato che non sono pedofila.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo sia il ti amo che mi frega. Non dico ti amo a un amico e a dire il vero nemmeno ai miei figli


Ahhhhh ok, ora è tutto chiaro 
Io ho faticato, per dirlo al figlio.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ami tuo marito?


ecco, questa e' una domanda che mi sono posta anche io,
leggendoti.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No, sono io che non seguo te.
> siccome il discorso mi interessa molto
> Mi spieghi?
> cosa intendi per desideri.
> ...


Azz sai che non è facile spiegare?
Se amo qualcuno lo desidero fisicamente desidero dividere la mia vita con lui. Avere progetti comuni. Quando mi sono innamorato ho desiderato un matrimonio dei figli. 
E questo é amore e molto altro che bon so spiegare.
Tutto questo non lo provo con il mio migliore amico. O meglio provo solo alcune di queste cose. Condivido i miei pensieri, le mie paure, le mie gioie. 
I figli sono un altro discorso. Io dico loro che gli voglio un bene immenso, unico che puoi definire amore se vuoi ma non riuscirei mai a dire ti amo ai miei figli. 
Ci sono secondo me diversi gradi di affetto e di amore


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be non esattamente.
> infatti io ho avuto un marito anglofono,
> Per lui ho vissuto, pensato e sognato in un'altra lingua,
> e poi sono fuggita.
> ...


È nella vita stessa che si amano, nel senso che intendi, poche persone. Che si ami di amore sessuale, amicale, figliale...ma di ognuno anche io avrei definizioni diverse...


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Azz sai che non è facile spiegare?
> Se amo qualcuno lo desidero fisicamente desidero dividere la mia vita con lui. Avere progetti comuni. Quando mi sono innamorato ho desiderato un matrimonio dei figli.
> E questo é amore e molto altro che bon so spiegare.
> Tutto questo non lo provo con il mio migliore amico. O meglio provo solo alcune di queste cose. Condivido i miei pensieri, le mie paure, le mie gioie.
> ...


secondo me ci sono anche diversi tipi di sovrastrutture,
che ci portiamo appresso.
il mio amico poteva scopare con me,
lo desiderava.
la vita assieme la viviamo già .
vede più me della moglie.
invece colla moglie ha un passato,
che con me non ha.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> È nella vita stessa che si amano, nel senso che intendi, poche persone. Che si ami di amore sessuale, amicale, figliale...ma di ognuno anche io avrei definizioni diverse...


si, sai cosa......
Forse le definizioni non sono così fondamentali
come pretenderei io.
prendi il mio ex ragazzino, lui mi ama di tutti questi
amori che hai citato.
forse quello amicale....:carneval: Un po' di meno.....
ma genitoriale di sicuro si, e lo aggiungo al tuo elenco.

forse pure ex marito.2 mi ama, poveretto....ma
non di amore sessuale

il mi ex marito.1 uno ha sofferto da cani,
per anni, quando sono scappata.
e non è stato perché non lo amassi.

mio figlio.
devo ringraziare quello svalvolato
di suo padre, se ho imparato ad amarlo.
e soprattutto ad esprimerlo,
perché lui SA che un mio ti voglio bene,
significa ti amo.
d'altra parte....e' il primo sinonimo nel dizionario.


mio padre, mia madre....
voi amate i vostri genitori?


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo sia il ti amo che mi frega. Non dico ti amo a un amico e a dire il vero nemmeno ai miei figli


A me lo hai detto!!!


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, sai cosa......
> Forse le definizioni non sono così fondamentali
> come pretenderei io.
> prendi il mio ex ragazzino, lui mi ama di tutti questi
> ...


Non sono mamma e mi è sfuggito!!! 

In ogni caso io distinguo molto le cose...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me lo hai detto!!!


Vero


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sono mamma e mi è sfuggito!!!
> 
> In ogni caso io distinguo molto le cose...


ma sei figlia....si pure io,
ma poi si mischiano da sole....bbbrrr...
mai avrei pensato.......

scusa farfalla ma ho rovinato il tuo 3d
tu sei dispiaciuta per il tuo ex amante, certo,
ma sei sicura che la tua ansia derivi davvero
Da questo?
io non conosco i rapporti con tuo marito.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma sei figlia....si pure io,
> ma poi si mischiano da sole....bbbrrr...
> mai avrei pensato.......
> 
> ...


Soffro di ansia da anni e ho lavorato molto su questo. 
Ormai so quando parte cosa la scatena.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Soffro di ansia da anni e ho lavorato molto su questo.
> Ormai so quando parte cosa la scatena.


La capisco, scusami ma non lo sapevo.
anche io sono stata molto male.
solo che pur conoscendo bene i fattoriti scatenanti,
non facevo poi nulla per arginarli un minimo.
Per varie ragioni.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Su tuo marito non vuoi parlare?
non ti sfoghi?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Su tuo marito non vuoi parlare?
> non ti sfoghi?


Ne ho parlato un sacco. Stiamo insieme da 26 anni, eravamo ragazzini. Tutto bene fino a 3 anni fa poi lui ha avuto problemi a livello sessuale e da allora non abbiamo rapporti se non un paio di volte. 
In questi 3 anni gli sono stata vicina, ho meditato di lasciarlo, mi sono arrabbiata ho pianto ho "studiato" l'argomento, ho chiesto aiuto e poi ho rinunciato a cercare da sola la soluzione. E ora andiamo d'accordo. Siamo in sintonia su tutto. Ho smesso di fare domande e mi tengo tutto il buono che c'é che è tanto a cominciare da una famiglia unita e due figli sereni. La speranza che lui faccia qualcosa per lui non si spegne ma non sto più male per lui. Lui sembra sereno, dice di esserlo. 
Non ha un'altra. É una delle poche certezze che ho. In mezzo mille cose che riguardano lui e che per rispetto a lui non voglio dire.


----------



## Trinità (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato un sacco. Stiamo insieme da 26 anni, eravamo ragazzini. Tutto bene fino a 3 anni fa poi lui ha avuto problemi a livello sessuale e da allora non abbiamo rapporti se non un paio di volte.
> In questi 3 anni gli sono stata vicina, ho meditato di lasciarlo, mi sono arrabbiata ho pianto ho "studiato" l'argomento, ho chiesto aiuto e poi ho rinunciato a cercare da sola la soluzione. E ora andiamo d'accordo. Siamo in sintonia su tutto. Ho smesso di fare domande e mi tengo tutto il buono che c'é che è tanto a cominciare da una famiglia unita e due figli sereni. La speranza che lui faccia qualcosa per lui non si spegne ma non sto più male per lui. Lui sembra sereno, dice di esserlo.
> Non ha un'altra. É una delle poche certezze che ho. In mezzo mille cose che riguardano lui e che per rispetto a lui non voglio dire.


Quindi lo ami!


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato un sacco. Stiamo insieme da 26 anni, eravamo ragazzini. Tutto bene fino a 3 anni fa poi lui ha avuto problemi a livello sessuale e da allora non abbiamo rapporti se non un paio di volte.
> In questi 3 anni gli sono stata vicina, ho meditato di lasciarlo, mi sono arrabbiata ho pianto ho "studiato" l'argomento, ho chiesto aiuto e poi ho rinunciato a cercare da sola la soluzione. E ora andiamo d'accordo. Siamo in sintonia su tutto. Ho smesso di fare domande e mi tengo tutto il buono che c'é che è tanto a cominciare da una famiglia unita e due figli sereni. La speranza che lui faccia qualcosa per lui non si spegne ma non sto più male per lui. Lui sembra sereno, dice di esserlo.
> Non ha un'altra. É una delle poche certezze che ho. In mezzo mille cose che riguardano lui e che per rispetto a lui non voglio dire.


Ma tu hai rapporti con altri? Forse tuo marito non ti da quello di cui necessiti ora come persona.
tu scrivi spesso che stai male per gli altri, il tuo amante, tuo marito etc.
per quello che ti manca non soffri?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi lo ami!


Mi hai fatto sorridere!


----------



## Trinità (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto sorridere!


Magari riuscissi io a sorridere.I miei clienti li faccio morire dal ridere ogni giorno.Io non rido più....
Tuo marito è fortunato....
ciao


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Magari riuscissi io a sorridere.I miei clienti li faccio morire dal ridere ogni giorno.Io non rido più....
> Tuo marito è fortunato....
> ciao


Bè sul fortunato non saprei. In fondo l'ho tradito e ho i miei segreti. 
Sicuramente ha una donna su cui puó contare totalmente peccato che forse nemmeno lui l'ha ancora capito


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Non ho capito molto l'ultima parte della discussione.
A dir la verità anche altra discussione di oggi :carneval:
Si vuole bene, si ha desiderio di far parte della vita  di più persone e sentire più persone parte della propria vita, si desiderano sessualmente altre persone, anche senza provare gli altri sentimenti o provandoli.
Più si vuole bene a una persona più le si lascia autonomia e infatti si amano più di tutto i figli (almeno così credo perché per loro si rischierebbe la vita e non lo si farebbe per altri non perché non li si ama ma per dare priorità ai figli).
Io potrei, guardando dall'esterno, definire una persona innamorata e la stessa trovarlo troppo o troppo poco.
Questi sentimenti ed emozioni possono essere ricambiati o no. Se sono ricambiati è meglio :carneval: (diceva Catalano)
Definire se un sentimento è o no amore e con quale gradualità non vedo che utilità abbia.
Non vedo che utilità abbia ora per Farfalla. A lei importa molto rispettare sue definizioni. Non capisco perché debbano interessare ad altri. Voglio dire lei prova questo sentimento e sente questo legame che le provoca ansia.
Io direi che è ancora innamorata e lei potrebbe dire che non lo è mai stata. Ma l'etichetta cosa cambia?


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito molto l'ultima parte della discussione.
> A dir la verità anche altra discussione di oggi :carneval:
> Si vuole bene, si ha desiderio di far parte della vita  di più persone e sentire più persone parte della propria vita, si desiderano sessualmente altre persone, anche senza provare gli altri sentimenti o provandoli.
> Più si vuole bene a una persona più le si lascia autonomia e infatti si amano più di tutto i figli (almeno così credo perché per loro si rischierebbe la vita e non lo si farebbe per altri non perché non li si ama ma per dare priorità ai figli).
> ...


scusa, brunetta...non ti pare più che un'etichetta  un confronto?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, brunetta...non ti pare più che un'etichetta  un confronto?


Anche.
Però lo vedo interessante se teorico e non specifico su una persona.
Qui è venuto fuori che non si amano i figli!!! Un confronto che crea un po' confusione.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche.
> Però lo vedo interessante se teorico e non specifico su una persona.
> Qui è venuto fuori che non si amano i figli!!! Un confronto che crea un po' confusione.


No è venuto fuori che per me l'amore ha mille facce. Che differenzio il ti amo dal ti voglio bene. Horby è meno categorica ma credo che sia semplicemente il significato diverso che diamo alle parole.
A me capita spesso che amiche scrivano ti amo al figlio. Non credo che i loro sentimenti verso i figli siano diversi dai miei ma a me il ti amo verso loro non esce.
Altro paragone stupido. I baci in bocca. Io non riesco a baciare sulla bocca i miei figli, non mi viene. Per me quel bacio ha un significato che riservo ad altro.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No è venuto fuori che per me l'amore ha mille facce. Che differenzio il ti amo dal ti voglio bene. Horby è meno categorica ma credo che sia semplicemente il significato diverso che diamo alle parole.
> A me capita spesso che amiche scrivano ti amo al figlio. Non credo che i loro sentimenti verso i figli siano diversi dai miei ma a me il ti amo verso loro non esce.
> Altro paragone stupido. I baci in bocca. Io non riesco a baciare sulla bocca i miei figli, non mi viene. Per me quel bacio ha un significato che riservo ad altro.


Ci manca di baciare in bocca i figli. Non per noi ma per loro.
Appunto i figli si amano, dire loro "ti amo" stile mamma di Rocco Hunt , in Italia è fastidioso. Ma è utile stabilire che si amano i figli?! E che quando piove c'è bagnato?


----------



## Trinità (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No è venuto fuori che per me l'amore ha mille facce. Che differenzio il ti amo dal ti voglio bene. Horby è meno categorica ma credo che sia semplicemente il significato diverso che diamo alle parole.
> A me capita spesso che amiche scrivano ti amo al figlio. Non credo che i loro sentimenti verso i figli siano diversi dai miei ma a me il ti amo verso loro non esce.
> Altro paragone stupido. I baci in bocca. Io non riesco a baciare sulla bocca i miei figli, non mi viene. Per me quel bacio ha un significato che riservo ad altro.


Infatti baciare sulla bocca un figlio è SBAGLIATO!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci manca di baciare in bocca i figli. Non per noi ma per loro.
> Appunto i figli si amano, dire loro "ti amo" stile mamma di Rocco Hunt , in Italia è fastidioso. Ma è utile stabilire che si amano i figli?! E che quando piove c'è bagnato?


Tantissime mamme e papà baciano i figli sulla bocca.


----------



## disincantata (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci manca di baciare in bocca i figli. Non per noi ma per loro.
> Appunto i figli si amano, dire loro "ti amo" stile mamma di Rocco Hunt , in Italia è fastidioso. Ma è utile stabilire *che si amano i figli*?! E che quando piove c'è bagnato?



Anch'io pensavo fosse scontato ma a quanto pare non lo è per tutti.


----------



## Trinità (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci manca di baciare in bocca i figli. Non per noi ma per loro.
> Appunto i figli si amano, dire loro "ti amo" stile mamma di Rocco Hunt , in Italia è fastidioso. Ma è utile stabilire che si amano i figli?! E che quando piove c'è bagnato?


Però quando piove se tu sei in casa non c'è bagnato, lì!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tantissime mamme e papà baciano i figli sulla bocca.


Sarebbe da fucilarli sul posto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anch'io pensavo fosse scontato ma a quanto pare non lo è per tutti.


Ma nessuno sta dicendo che non si amano i figli. Siamo partite dal modo in cui glielo diciamo. E io dando significato diverso alle parole le differenzio a seconda di chi mi rivolgo


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2014)

a me sembra un po un' "americanata".di quelli che fanno gli amiconi dei figli e tanti danni.


----------



## Innominata (29 Agosto 2014)

Sull' amore mi è tornata in mente una dedica che mi scrisse un amico su un libro (non eravamo amanti né compagni né fidanzati né troppo regolarmente amici). Lui scrisse:
 "Per quelle cose che sembrano avvenire al di là dello spazio e del tempo. Per quei momenti in cui ognuno ha preso un po' dell'altro, ma, poiché niente è nostro, ha attinto con ciò a un Amore più grande, e quel che ha preso, spera che gli resti".
(ciao Piero)


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sull' amore mi è tornata in mente una dedica che mi scrisse un amico su un libro (non eravamo amanti né compagni né fidanzati né troppo regolarmente amici). Lui scrisse:
> "Per quelle cose che sembrano avvenire al di là dello spazio e del tempo. Per quei momenti in cui ognuno ha preso un po' dell'altro, ma, poiché niente è nostro, ha attinto con ciò a un Amore più grande, e quel che ha preso, spera che gli resti".
> (ciao Piero)


Che bella dedica....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sull' amore mi è tornata in mente una dedica che mi scrisse un amico su un libro (non eravamo amanti né compagni né fidanzati né troppo regolarmente amici). Lui scrisse:
> "*Per quelle cose che sembrano avvenire al di là dello spazio e del tempo. Per quei momenti in cui ognuno ha preso un po' dell'altro*, ma, poiché niente è nostro, ha attinto con ciò a un Amore più grande, e quel che ha preso, spera che gli resti".
> (ciao Piero)


Fino alla parte in grassetto m'è venuta in mente la pubblicità del Glen Grant.


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito molto l'ultima parte della discussione.
> A dir la verità anche altra discussione di oggi :carneval:
> Si vuole bene, si ha desiderio di far parte della vita  di più persone e sentire più persone parte della propria vita, si desiderano sessualmente altre persone, anche senza provare gli altri sentimenti o provandoli.
> Più si vuole bene a una persona più le si lascia autonomia e infatti si amano più di tutto i figli (almeno così credo perché per loro si rischierebbe la vita e non lo si farebbe per altri non perché non li si ama ma per dare priorità ai figli).
> ...


Semplicemente alcune persone danno un nome allo stesso sentimento diverso dalle altre...ma sono solo parole che vogliono identificare dei sentimenti talmente soggettivi che è anche inutile volerli mettere in una casella predefinita.
Credo serva più che altro per capirsi tra persone che con cui non si empatizza in un certo senso...


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sull' amore mi è tornata in mente una dedica che mi scrisse un amico su un libro (non eravamo amanti né compagni né fidanzati né troppo regolarmente amici). Lui scrisse:
> "Per quelle cose che sembrano avvenire al di là dello spazio e del tempo. Per quei momenti in cui ognuno ha preso un po' dell'altro, ma, poiché niente è nostro, ha attinto con ciò a un Amore più grande, e quel che ha preso, spera che gli resti".
> (ciao Piero)


non ti è sembrata esagerata per quello che eravate?
era un tipo fantastico


----------



## Innominata (29 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fino alla parte in grassetto m'è venuta in mente la pubblicità del Glen Grant.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Va be', il Glen Grant può essere parte di un amore, ruotare nella sua orbita universale! (comunque vado a controllare su google)


----------



## Innominata (29 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti è sembrata esagerata per quello che eravate?
> *era un tipo fantastico*


Per un attimo ho pensato che lo conoscessi e l avesse scritta anche a te, lo sai? Un artista!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Semplicemente alcune persone danno un nome allo stesso sentimento diverso dalle altre...ma sono solo parole che vogliono identificare dei sentimenti talmente soggettivi che *è anche inutile volerli mettere in una casella predefinita.*
> Credo serva più che altro per capirsi tra persone che con cui non si empatizza in un certo senso...


E' quello che intendevo.
Per me, se provassi quello che prova Farfalla, direi che sono stata innamorata. Lei dice di no.
Cosa cambia del fatto che ora deve riuscire a gestire una situazione complessa?
Per me le cose si gestiscono vivendole e parlandone. 
Altri hanno consigliato di depotenziarle imponendosi freddezza-distanza emotiva.
A me sembrerebbe anche mistificare un tradimento che se c'è stato è perché ha dato molto più del sesso.


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' quello che intendevo.
> Per me, se provassi quello che prova Farfalla, direi che sono stata innamorata. Lei dice di no.
> Cosa cambia del fatto che ora deve riuscire a gestire una situazione complessa?
> Per me le cose si gestiscono vivendole e parlandone.
> ...


A volte si nega anche quello che a tanti sembra palese, forse perchè non si vuole ammettere, forse perchè il sentire di Farfalla è esattamente quello del non esserne stata innamorata.
Questa è una cosa solo sua, lo sa solo lei...noi possiamo trarre delle conclusioni sulla base di quello che crediamo noi...
A volte capitano certi affetti davvero molto forti, che ti trasportano anche dal punto di vista sessuale, ma razionalizzando nel tempo ci si rende conto che forse non si era innamorati, così allo stesso modo ci si rende conto di aver amato una persona in momenti in cui ci si dava per scontati o le situazioni erano avverse...ma sono tutte cose estremamente personali e intime, che a volte (se non sempre) le stesse persone che le provano fanno fatica a nominarle...

Per rientrare IT, a Farfalla ora come ora non cambia assolutamente nulla definire un sentimento piuttosto che un altro...a Farfalla serve sapere come gestire una situazione che le fa paura, i motivi veri e profondi non li sappiamo...ma una delle cose che io personalmente ho capito nella vita è che le paure si affrontano.
E si affrontano in alcuni casi parlando con l'oggetto della paura, in altri alzando un muro, in altri andandosene, etc...
E non credo che qualsiasi decisione prenda serva a mistificare il tradimento, serve solo ad andare avanti nonostante tutto ciò che è stato e che è stato bruscamente interrotto...che non dimentichiamoci una cosa importantissima, una cosa non conclusa in accordo, ma per cause di forza maggiore è qualcosa di molto difficile da vivere e dimenticare, o meglio superare.
Tutto ovviamente secondo me!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A volte si nega anche quello che a tanti sembra palese, forse perchè non si vuole ammettere, forse perchè il sentire di Farfalla è esattamente quello del non esserne stata innamorata.
> Questa è una cosa solo sua, lo sa solo lei...noi possiamo trarre delle conclusioni sulla base di quello che crediamo noi...
> A volte capitano certi affetti davvero molto forti, che ti trasportano anche dal punto di vista sessuale, ma razionalizzando nel tempo ci si rende conto che forse non si era innamorati, così allo stesso modo ci si rende conto di aver amato una persona in momenti in cui ci si dava per scontati o le situazioni erano avverse...ma sono tutte cose estremamente personali e intime, che a volte (se non sempre) le stesse persone che le provano fanno fatica a nominarle...
> 
> ...



E anche secondo me. Mi dovreste spiegare come fate a ragionare cosi bene a quest'ora del venerdì.  Io sono come dire........fusa


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A volte si nega anche quello che a tanti sembra palese, forse perchè non si vuole ammettere, forse perchè il sentire di Farfalla è esattamente quello del non esserne stata innamorata.
> Questa è una cosa solo sua, lo sa solo lei...noi possiamo trarre delle conclusioni sulla base di quello che crediamo noi...
> A volte capitano certi affetti davvero molto forti, che ti trasportano anche dal punto di vista sessuale, ma razionalizzando nel tempo ci si rende conto che forse non si era innamorati, così allo stesso modo ci si rende conto di aver amato una persona in momenti in cui ci si dava per scontati o le situazioni erano avverse...ma sono tutte cose estremamente personali e intime, che a volte (se non sempre) le stesse persone che le provano fanno fatica a nominarle...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A volte si nega anche quello che a tanti sembra palese, forse perchè non si vuole ammettere, forse perchè il sentire di Farfalla è esattamente quello del non esserne stata innamorata.
> Questa è una cosa solo sua, lo sa solo lei...noi possiamo trarre delle conclusioni sulla base di quello che crediamo noi...
> A volte capitano certi affetti davvero molto forti, che ti trasportano anche dal punto di vista sessuale, ma razionalizzando nel tempo ci si rende conto che forse non si era innamorati, così allo stesso modo ci si rende conto di aver amato una persona in momenti in cui ci si dava per scontati o le situazioni erano avverse...ma sono tutte cose estremamente personali e intime, che a volte (se non sempre) le stesse persone che le provano fanno fatica a nominarle...
> 
> ...


Inutile dirtelo. Sembra che mi leggi dentro. Intanto sto scappando. Per ora ho evitato con le scuse più banali di incontrarlo 4 volte su 5. Lui non é scemo e ha già capito (mi conosce bene) anche se non capisce.  Ora parto per una settimana. Al rientro ci penseró. Tanto non posso scappare per sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E anche secondo me. Mi dovreste spiegare come fate a ragionare cosi bene a quest'ora del venerdì.  Io sono come dire........fusa


Io non ragiono così nemmeno il lunedí dopo un week di riposo se ti puô consolare


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe da fucilarli sul posto.


Grande Joey,scrivi una cosa banale,x le persone normali,ma non x menti malate


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E anche secondo me. Mi dovreste spiegare come fate a ragionare cosi bene a quest'ora del venerdì.  Io sono come dire........fusa




Diciamo che per fortuna il lavoro non è ancora iniziato a pieno ritmo, ho appena accompagnato il moroso al lavoro, sono in fase relax...e di sera ragiono meglio, nonostante tutto!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile dirtelo. Sembra che mi leggi dentro. Intanto sto scappando. Per ora ho evitato con le scuse più banali di incontrarlo 4 volte su 5. Lui non é scemo e ha già capito (mi conosce bene) anche se non capisce.  Ora parto per una settimana. Al rientro ci penseró. Tanto non posso scappare per sempre.


Buonasera,e complimenti,vuoi riscoparti l`Amico di famiglia 4 anni dopo?


----------



## Nicka (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile dirtelo. Sembra che mi leggi dentro. Intanto sto scappando. Per ora ho evitato con le scuse più banali di incontrarlo 4 volte su 5. Lui non é scemo e ha già capito (mi conosce bene) anche se non capisce.  Ora parto per una settimana. Al rientro ci penseró. Tanto non posso scappare per sempre.


E si vede che empatizzo!!  
Se stai scappando è perchè senti questo bisogno, inoltre lui ti conosce bene e sa perfettamente sia il motivo, sia che forse il tuo scappare è una richiesta di aiuto per sbloccare una cosa che non riesci a fare da sola...
Va là dai, riuscirai ad affrontare la situazione!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera,e complimenti,vuoi riscoparti l`Amico di famiglia 4 anni dopo?


E come sempre hai capito tutto


----------



## disincantata (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sta dicendo che non si amano i figli. Siamo partite dal modo in cui glielo diciamo. E io dando significato diverso alle parole le differenzio a seconda di chi mi rivolgo



Forse non hai letto  qualche post.

Non parlavo ne dei baci ne del dire ti amo o ti voglio bene.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto  qualche post.
> 
> Non parlavo ne dei baci ne del dire ti amo o ti voglio bene.


E allora mi sono persa
Scusate


----------



## disincantata (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora mi sono persa
> Scusate



Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Horny (30 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> I baci in bocca. Io non riesco a baciare sulla bocca i miei figli, non mi viene. Per me quel bacio ha un significato che riservo ad altro.


 Baciare sulla bocca i figli?
io questa non l'avevo mai sentita.
se sta bene a loro, no problem, naturalmente.


----------



## Horny (30 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo che utilità abbia ora per Farfalla. A lei importa molto rispettare sue definizioni. Non capisco perché debbano interessare ad altri. Voglio dire lei prova questo sentimento e sente questo legame che le provoca ansia.
> Io direi che è ancora innamorata e lei potrebbe dire che non lo è mai stata. Ma l'etichetta cosa cambia?


mi pare molto, molto semplice.
farfalla cerca un confronto su un forum, dove ci sono persone,
tipo me, che non la conoscono affatto.
tali persone possono:
1- non intervenire, dato che non la conoscono....
2- documentarsi prima di intervenire ( personalmente l'ho fatto ma non trovo i primi 3D di farfalla)
3- chiedere delucidazioni alla stessa farfalla (ora ho le idee più chiare)
4- sparare la prima stronzata che ti viene in mente


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> mi pare molto, molto semplice.
> farfalla cerca un confronto su un forum, dove ci sono persone,
> tipo me, che non la conoscono affatto.
> tali persone possono:
> ...


Spero che in pochi abbiamo scelto la 4


----------



## Horny (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A volte si nega anche quello che a tanti sembra palese, forse perchè non si vuole ammettere, forse perchè il sentire di Farfalla è esattamente quello del non esserne stata innamorata.
> Questa è una cosa solo sua, lo sa solo lei...noi possiamo trarre delle conclusioni sulla base di quello che crediamo noi...
> A volte capitano certi affetti davvero molto forti, che ti trasportano anche dal punto di vista sessuale, ma razionalizzando nel tempo ci si rende conto che forse non si era innamorati, così allo stesso modo ci si rende conto di aver amato una persona in momenti in cui ci si dava per scontati o le situazioni erano avverse...ma sono tutte cose estremamente personali e intime, che a volte (se non sempre) le stesse persone che le provano fanno fatica a nominarle...
> 
> ...


ehhhh....ma prima bisognerebbe essere certi di quale sia 
l'oggetto della propria paura, e non è così semplice.
ammesso che esista, poi.....
comunque io chiedevo perché non mi era chiara la natura delle paure di farfalla.
sarei portata a pensare che si vada al di la della situazione malattia amante di per se.
ma io non conosco farfalla.
......to be continued......


----------



## Horny (30 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero che in pochi abbiamo scelto la 4


Lothar? 
Comunque simpatico.....


----------



## Horny (30 Agosto 2014)

*Se posso chiedertelo*

Quanti anni ha il tuo ex amante?
ricordo che tu hai tipo la mia età.
un altro aspetto della tua storia che non mi è chiaro, dato che non trovo i vecchi 3D,
tu eri felice della tua vita con tuo marito di partenza, giusto?
cosa ti dava in più la situazione con il tuo amante?
tu in qualche modo provi senso di colpa rispetto alla malattia del tuo amante?
(assolutamente non giustificati.....ma mi parrebbe superfluo precisarlo.....)
dici che hai smesso di star male per tuo marito, cioè per il suo malessere, mi pare di capire.
ne sei certa?
.....tbc


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha il tuo ex amante?
> ricordo che tu hai tipo la mia età.
> un altro aspetto della tua storia che non mi è chiaro, dato che non trovo i vecchi 3D,
> tu eri felice della tua vita con tuo marito di partenza, giusto?
> ...


15 anni più di me.
Ne ho 44
No sensi di colpa mai avuto. All'inizio forse ho pensato a una punizione "divina" poi grazie a diversi percorsi intrapresi ho accantonato l'idea.
Per quel che riguarda mio marito a volte un pochino mi pesa ma é sempre più raro. Per il resto non credo esista un altro uomo con cui io potrei avere più affinità su tutto il resto.


----------



## Horny (30 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 15 anni più di me.
> Ne ho 44
> No sensi di colpa mai avuto. All'inizio forse ho pensato a una punizione "divina" poi grazie a diversi percorsi intrapresi ho accantonato l'idea.
> Per quel che riguarda mio marito a volte un pochino mi pesa ma é sempre più raro. Per il resto non credo esista un altro uomo con cui io potrei avere più affinità su tutto il resto.


Quindi dopo il tuo amante e la sua malattia non hai avuto altre relazioni,
se vuoi rispondere, naturalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> mi pare molto, molto semplice.
> farfalla cerca un confronto su un forum, dove ci sono persone,
> tipo me, che non la conoscono affatto.
> tali persone possono:
> ...


Lei prova sentimenti emozioni per un uomo (potrebbero essere d'amore, affetto, innamoramento, ancora attrazione, ecc) e li vuole gestire.
Trovare un accordo per definirli mi sembra superfluo.
Se per te per dover avere timore di non saper gestire l'ansia e la vicinanza lei deve essere innamorata, pensa che lo sia. Perché lei ha timore.


Edit: naturalmente sono stata impulsiva  e ho risposto prima di leggere e capire cosa intendevi.


----------



## Horny (30 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei prova sentimenti emozioni per un uomo (potrebbero essere d'amore, affetto, innamoramento, ancora attrazione, ecc) e li vuole gestire.
> Trovare un accordo per definirli mi sembra superfluo.
> Se per te per dover avere timore di non saper gestire l'ansia e la vicinanza lei deve essere innamorata, pensa che lo sia. Perché lei ha timore.
> 
> ...


no no, ho capito perfettamente.
no, io volevo solo comprendere bene l'utilizzo della terminologia
che fa farfalla. Come ha spiegato nicka.
Non avendo seguito farfalla dall'inizio volevo capire bene il suo post,
non davo per scontati sentimenti di vari gradi per amante.
ora capisco che farfalla prova sentimenti....etc, capito?
ok, ma allora potrei che so, risponderle che si deve occupare dei figli?
che con questa ansia sottrae energie a loro?
che il suo amante e' vecchio?
che i suoi progetti sono altrove?
mah........

questo vorrebbe dire non prenderla sul serio.
solo perché per me è nulla più che l'utente di un forum.
.............."....

oppure dire le paure vanno affrontate,
si, ma dipende, e poi quali paure?.......

ogni risposta mi pare superficiale,
..".."....".."...
Vado a vedere un attimo
Che fanno i ragazzi


----------



## Lucrezia (31 Agosto 2014)

Cara farfalla, partire dal presupposto che la situazione ti creerà angoscia/che sia pericolosa per la tua salute mentale/che qualcosa potrebbe succedere ecc. non ti permette di vedere la situazione per quella che è. Non puoi sapere come reagirai. Anche se in questo periodo vi siete saltuariamente visti e sentiti, se tu abbandoni pensieri e paure, che non coincidono con la realtà ma sono solo nella tua testa, potresti ad esempio scoprire che vedi quest'uomo sotto una luce diversa. Ovvero, è passato del tempo, forse un pochino siete cambiati, forse puoi scoprire che questa cosa è finita. O forse no. Il punto è, sebbene sia difficile, lascia che le cose vadano, osservale e basta, senza crearti un mondo di angosce che esiste solo in te, e ti preclude di vedere le cose, e quest'uomo, così come sono. Bene non ti fa, in più blocca le cose e ti rende cieca. Dai dai dai permetti al passato di strisciare via da te, e vedi un po', questo presente com'è


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Quindi per te esiste solo l'amore di coppia?
> Si, li amo allo stesso modo, il mio.
> *con l'amico avrei avuto una storia, ci fossimo
> incontrati in circostanze diverse.
> ...


Ma il neretto che c'entra con l'Amore? Tu parli principalmente dell'amore verso di te e del bisogno di questo, secondo me.


----------

